# Clarkson Suspended from BBC and no top gear this week!!



## Rooter (Mar 10, 2015)

Just announced on the radio, no further details other than he had a falling out with a producer...!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)

Top Gear earns the BBC hundreds of millions - will be surprised if its more than a slap on the wrist


----------



## Rooter (Mar 10, 2015)

Well they have pulled this sundays show!


----------



## Duckster (Mar 10, 2015)

Doesn't say what's actually gone on.

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-31824040


----------



## Tongo (Mar 10, 2015)

Why pull this Sunday's show? Are they filmed live?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 10, 2015)

Replaced by Ossie Osbourne they say.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Replaced by Ossie Osbourne they say.

Click to expand...

Who say ?


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 10, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Why pull this Sunday's show? Are they filmed live?
		
Click to expand...

Filmed on Wednesday's , or so they say


----------



## Darren24 (Mar 10, 2015)

They have pulled Sunday's show as Clarkson features allot in it. They have said it is to do with fracas with a producer. If he goes I fear the end for top gear.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 10, 2015)

Darren24 said:



			They have pulled Sunday's show as Clarkson features allot in it. They have said it is to do with fracas with a producer. If he goes I fear the end for top gear.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't be a bad thing. Used to be a good show but in terminal decline, rehashing the same old stuff for a while now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2015)

About time. He's been a liability for a long time and always had an air of being bigger than the Beeb and they needed him more than he needed them. Overrated bigoted racist thug


----------



## GB72 (Mar 10, 2015)

May only be the end in name only (though I think Clarkson's production company may own some of the rights) it will be back under a new name on a sattelite tv channel before you know it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Wouldn't be a bad thing. Used to be a good show but in terminal decline, rehashing the same old stuff for a while now.
		
Click to expand...

Ratings both home and abroad increase each year - it's a massive program for the Beeb , brings in millions 

Supposed to be one of the most popular programs around the world


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2015)

GB72 said:



			May only be the end in name only (though I think Clarkson's production company may own some of the rights) it will be back under a new name on a sattelite tv channel before you know it
		
Click to expand...

Already on what seems like a constant loop on Dave most days


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ratings both home and abroad increase each year - it's a massive program for the Beeb , brings in millions 

Supposed to be one of the most popular programs around the world
		
Click to expand...

Still tired, repetitive and clichÃ©d though. Time for something new!


----------



## Tongo (Mar 10, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Already on what seems like a constant loop on Dave most days
		
Click to expand...

Its comfort tv. I enjoy watching the repeats of a late afternoon.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 10, 2015)

Darren24 said:



			They have pulled Sunday's show as Clarkson features allot in it. They have said it is to do with fracas with a producer. *If he goes I fear the end for top gear*.
		
Click to expand...

If only this had happened 6 months ago then the beeb might have had some more money to keep the Open!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Still tired, repetitive and clichÃ©d though. Time for something new!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.businessinsider.com/bbcs-top-gear-is-greatest-show-on-tv-2014-7?IR=T

When it's that popular things won't and dont need to change.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 10, 2015)

He should bugger off and take the programme to a channel that'll let him insult the Argies, Albanians, Mexicans etc in a tongue in cheek entertaining manner without having to worry about what some leftie feminist yoghurt knitter thinks! 

He can leave Hammond at the beeb though!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2015)

Tongo said:



			If only this had happened 6 months ago then the beeb might have had some more money to keep the Open! 

Click to expand...

Should have happened a long time ago. I don't get how it's so popular. Seems very cliched and has very little to do with cars other than devising ever sillier stunts


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.businessinsider.com/bbcs-top-gear-is-greatest-show-on-tv-2014-7?IR=T

When it's that popular things won't and dont need to change.
		
Click to expand...

I guess you didn't actually read that article; good headline but that's only the opinion of the author. Personally I disagree with him although I'm sure plenty will think otherwise.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I guess you didn't actually read that article; good headline but that's only the opinion of the author. Personally I disagree with him although I'm sure plenty will think otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Yet 350 million pound worldwide think it's doing pretty well right now 

Telly programs don't stop when they are popular and Top Gear is one of the most popular in the world 

It's an entertainment program and it's entertains people of all ages and sex


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet 350 million pound worldwide think it's doing pretty well right now 

Telly programs don't stop when they are popular and Top Gear is one of the most popular in the world 

It's an entertainment program and it's entertains people of all ages and sex
		
Click to expand...

Not sure why you're so touchy about my opinion. I used to love Top Gear and watched it religiously. Now when I tune in I find it pretty sadly going through the motions, rehashing the old stuff and generally failing to recapture the things that made it great. It's all far too contrived nowadays.

At the very least it needs a revamp. In my opinion, of course.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not sure why you're so touchy about my opinion. I used to love Top Gear and watched it religiously. Now when I tune in I find it pretty sadly going through the motions, rehashing the old stuff and generally failing to recapture the things that made it great. It's all far too contrived nowadays.

At the very least it needs a revamp. In my opinion, of course.
		
Click to expand...

I thoroughly agree 100%


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not sure why you're so touchy about my opinion. I used to love Top Gear and watched it religiously. Now when I tune in I find it pretty sadly going through the motions, rehashing the old stuff and generally failing to recapture the things that made it great. It's all far too contrived nowadays.

At the very least it needs a revamp. In my opinion, of course.
		
Click to expand...

Was just trying to show that the "terminal decline" statement can't really be pointed towards a program that is massively popular around the world. You believe it needs a revamp - not sure to what can be done differently when it seems the format is working very well for the program and BBC

What do they need to change ? Or why change something that works so successfully ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not sure why you're so touchy about my opinion. I used to love Top Gear and watched it religiously. Now when I tune in I find it pretty sadly going through the motions, rehashing the old stuff and generally failing to recapture the things that made it great. It's all far too contrived nowadays.

At the very least it needs a revamp. In my opinion, of course.
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100% 
I use to have it on series link on sky. 
I don't even bother watching now. 
Clarkson is too far up his own backside & not funny at all, & the other 2 just massage his ego. 
Far too scripted. 
Remember when they use to drive & review real everyday cars?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was just trying to show that the "terminal decline" statement can't really be pointed towards a program that is massively popular around the world. You believe it needs a revamp - not sure to what can be done differently when it seems the format is working very well for the program and BBC

What do they need to change ? Or why change something that works so successfully ?
		
Click to expand...

I meant the quality of the programme was in terminal decline, I have no view on its popularity or otherwise.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was just trying to show that the "terminal decline" statement can't really be pointed towards a program that is massively popular around the world. You believe it needs a revamp - not sure to what can be done differently when it seems the format is working very well for the program and BBC

What do they need to change ? Or why change something that works so successfully ?
		
Click to expand...

How many times can they race across Europe & one just win by 100yrds? 

Obviously millions of people like it,but it's just getting a bit boring now,IMO of course.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 10, 2015)

It's a modern day 'Last of the summer wine'


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I meant the quality of the programme was in terminal decline, I have no view on its popularity or otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

But it's an entertainment program and with it being popular then that's its quality ? 

It's supposed to entertain people and that's what it is doing. - on a very very large scale ? 

What should be changed or indeed why ?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But it's an entertainment program and with it being popular then that's its quality ? 

It's supposed to entertain people and that's what it is doing. - on a very very large scale ? 

What should be changed or indeed why ?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing Phil, it's brilliant lets hope it runs forever.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Nothing Phil, it's brilliant lets hope it runs forever.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Nothing Phil, it's brilliant lets hope it runs forever.
		
Click to expand...

It was a genuine question - what changes would you like to see to the program ?


----------



## c1973 (Mar 10, 2015)

Allegedly aimed a punch at a producer.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Nothing Phil, it's brilliant lets hope it runs forever.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was a genuine question - what changes would you like to see to the program ?
		
Click to expand...

I don't really care, they've already lost me as a viewer. In my opinion, they should stop endlessly rehashing the same idea over and over, the same jokes and ever more obviously contrived set ups. They need to do something different, that's the crucial point, do something different or just stop. It's boring now - there's no difference between watching the latest edition or some repeat on "Dave".


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I don't really care, they've already lost me as a viewer. In my opinion, they should stop endlessly rehashing the same idea over and over, the same jokes and ever more obviously contrived set ups. They need to do something different, that's the crucial point, do something different or just stop. It's boring now - there's no difference between watching the latest edition or some repeat on "Dave".
		
Click to expand...

And has been the same way for at least five years


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 10, 2015)

c1973 said:



			He should bugger off and take the programme to a channel that'll let him insult the Argies, Albanians, Mexicans etc in a tongue in cheek entertaining manner without having to worry about what some leftie feminist yoghurt knitter thinks! 

He can leave Hammond at the beeb though!
		
Click to expand...

I agree :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But it's an entertainment program and with it being popular then that's its quality ?
		
Click to expand...

Just because it has good viewing figures, doesn't mean it's a "quality" programme. Popular,yes, quality - not necessarily so.

I dont mean this to do with top gear, just generally. X factor, strictly etc to me aren't quality, but they are very popular.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm curious as to how people would know it's contrived, boring etc if they don't watch it, and if they do watch it, again, I'm curious as to why you would watch something you didn't like.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 10, 2015)

You know that you lot are arguing 2 different things don't you?  

I still watch it. It can have some genuinely funny moments. My lad loves it, but he just loves Supercars.. 

There's no doubting that the quality has dropped, but the appeal to a large audience is still there. It syndicates massively and pumps millions into the BBC coffers.. They won't drop it unless they absolutely have to..

Oh, and TV programs that review everyday cars get about as many viewers as Come Dine with Me.. It is not, nor has it been for many years, a car review program..


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 10, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I'm curious as to how people would know it's contrived, boring etc if they don't watch it, and if they do watch it, again, I'm curious as to why you would watch something you didn't like. 

Click to expand...

Well what would people have to complain about if they didn't watch what they didn't like? It's the national obsession.. Moaning about stuff you aren't obliged to experience.. Pubs and workplaces would be quiet places without all the moaners...


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 10, 2015)

I like top gear. It will be a shame if it's Clarksons last


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I'm curious as to how people would know it's contrived, boring etc if they don't watch it, and if they do watch it, again, I'm curious as to why you would watch something you didn't like. 

Click to expand...

I've watched it at the in-laws on a Sunday night as the father in law loves his cars and I usually drop hints about having to go so I have seen bits of the current series. I don't watch it at home out of choice in the same way I don't watch contrived and formulated programmes like X Factor and would rather be on here, watch something on catch up or a good documentary, especially if there's not golf on Sky


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 10, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I'm curious as to how people would know it's contrived, boring etc if they don't watch it, and if they do watch it, again, I'm curious as to why you would watch something you didn't like. 

Click to expand...

Used to like it so tune in sometimes but am always disappointed.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 10, 2015)

I am now no longer curious.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 10, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			You know that you lot are arguing 2 different things don't you? 

Click to expand...

Painfully aware of that!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I'm curious as to how people would know it's contrived, boring etc if they don't watch it, and if they do watch it, again, I'm curious as to why you would watch something you didn't like. 

Click to expand...

I use to watch it every week without fail,then started to find it boring & contrived :thup:
Not that confusing really is it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But it's an entertainment program and with it being popular then that's its quality ? 

It's supposed to entertain people and that's what it is doing. - on a very very large scale ?
		
Click to expand...

Some might suggest that's as much a reflection on the quality of the audience as the quality of the programme.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I'm curious as to how people would know it's contrived, boring etc if they don't watch it, and if they do watch it, again, I'm curious as to why you would watch something you didn't like. 

Click to expand...

:thup:

Spot on


----------



## matt71 (Mar 10, 2015)

Anyway clarkson has smacked one of the producers last week and the bbc bigwigs only found out about it today!

not just Sunday's program axed but the rest of the series too!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Some might suggest that's as much a reflection on the quality of the audience as the quality of the programme. 

Click to expand...

Exactly.
Which is why the likes of Strictly & Ant & Dec are so popular. 
It's easy viewing & takes very little concentration to watch.


----------



## stevelev (Mar 10, 2015)

To be honest who cares if clarkson goes, the replacement will certainly add to it and maybe a new format would freshen and revive a fading platform.

Captain boring is the most informative and appealing of the 3. Clarkson is like boris johnson in a comedy scouse wig, hammond does a good impression of an excitable child, same dimensions and awful presentation ability.  If they dont fesshen it leave it on dave where it continually re-RUNS.

I just hope they lose him, I say lose, I mean get rid


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)

stevelev said:



			To be honest who cares if clarkson goes, the replacement will certainly add to it and maybe a new format would freshen and revive a fading platform.

Captain boring is the most informative and appealing of the 3. Clarkson is like boris johnson in a comedy scouse wig, hammond does a good impression of an excitable child, same dimensions and awful presentation ability.  If they dont fesshen it leave it on dave where it continually re-RUNS.

I just hope they lose him, I say lose, I mean get rid
		
Click to expand...

Do you watch it every Sunday ?


----------



## c1973 (Mar 10, 2015)

https://www.change.org/p/bbc-reinstate-jeremy-clarkson


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you watch it every Sunday ?
		
Click to expand...

Why does he have to watch it EVERY Sunday to have an opinion? 
It's pretty much the same every Sunday,that's the point people are trying to make


----------



## c1973 (Mar 10, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why does he have to watch it EVERY Sunday to have an opinion? 
It's pretty much the same every Sunday,that's the point people are trying to make 

Click to expand...

But you won't know it's the same EVERY Sunday, unless you watch it EVERY Sunday it's on.....and why would you watch it if you didn't like........oh wait, been there.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)

c1973 said:



			But you won't know it's the same EVERY Sunday, unless you watch it EVERY Sunday it's on.....and why would you watch it if you didn't like........oh wait, been there. 

Click to expand...

It's people complaining about something they don't watch anyway


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's people complaining about something they don't watch anyway 

Click to expand...

Or people who watch it once in a while (not always by choice) and find it the same each week and an outdated formula


----------



## c1973 (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's people complaining about something they don't watch anyway 

Click to expand...


I know. :rofl:


----------



## c1973 (Mar 10, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Or people *who watch it once in a while* (not always by choice) and *find it the same each week* and an outdated formula
		
Click to expand...

See what I did there?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's people complaining about something they don't watch anyway 

Click to expand...

Ok Phillip,I stopped watching because it was the same EVERY Sunday,once Jeremy as had  his hand slapped & it returns I'll give it another go & report back:thup:
PS: don't take it personal if some of us don't enjoy the same a TV as you,it's nothing personal :thup:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's people complaining about something they don't watch anyway 

Click to expand...

Most people do watch it though Phil because as others have said, it's impossible to escape the thing! In my case, I fall firmly into the "found it funny several years ago, now find it boring/annoying/cringeworthy" camp. I still see it though, far more frequently than I would want to, because my boys love it. They're teenagers though, and that about sums up the current output. It appeals to teenagers and the lowest common denominator.

As for Clarkson, he's a racist bigot and the sooner he's off our TV screens the better. And he's also nowhere near as talented, funny, or important as he thinks he is.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Most people do watch it though Phil because as others have said, it's impossible to escape the thing! In my case, I fall firmly into the "found it funny several years ago, now find it boring/annoying/cringeworthy" camp. I still see it though, far more frequently than I would want to, because my boys love it. They're teenagers though, and that about sums up the current output. It appeals to teenagers and the lowest common denominator.

As for Clarkson, he's a racist bigot and the sooner he's off our TV screens the better. And he's also nowhere near as talented, funny, or important as he thinks he is.
		
Click to expand...

So you find it all that yet you still chose to watch it ?! 

Why watch something you find so bad ? Are you forced to watch it


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's people complaining about something they don't watch anyway 

Click to expand...

Nope, no complaints, it's people commenting about a programme they used to love but feel has lost its way. And someone picking an argument with them for no apparent reason.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you forced to watch it
		
Click to expand...

You don't have teenagers, do you? 

I buy them TVs but they still want to watch their crap downstairs because that's the best screen in the house!


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Most people do watch it though Phil because as others have said, it's impossible to escape the thing! In my case, I fall firmly into the "found it funny several years ago, now find it boring/annoying/cringeworthy" camp. I still see it though, far more frequently than I would want to, because my boys love it. They're teenagers though, and that about sums up the current output. It appeals to teenagers and the lowest common denominator.

As for Clarkson, he's a racist bigot and the sooner he's off our TV screens the better. And he's also nowhere near as talented, funny, or important as he thinks he is.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, when I channel surf we give it a fee minutes but come to the same conclusion as many others on here, and as such were happier to watch a repeat of something else.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you find it all that yet you still chose to watch it ?! 

Why watch something you find so bad ? Are you forced to watch it
		
Click to expand...

Nope,he watches is because his teenage sons watch it. 
Pretty much the same as why i watch Fireman Sam


----------



## c1973 (Mar 10, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Nope,he watches is because his teenage sons watch it. 
Pretty much the same as why i watch Fireman Sam
		
Click to expand...


Your teenage sons watch fireman Sam?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			You don't have teenagers, do you? 

I buy them TVs but they still want to watch their crap downstairs because that's the best screen in the house!
		
Click to expand...

It's the same as my wife - she wants to watch the stuff I find rubbish on the main telly - so i pop off and watch something else on the iPad etc - I don't sit there and watch something I don't like though week in week out.


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Your teenage sons watch fireman Sam?  

Click to expand...

I do along with Postman Pat and I don't have kids


----------



## c1973 (Mar 10, 2015)

Fish said:



			I do along with Postman Pat and I don't have kids 

Click to expand...

I have been known to watch Scooby Doo on occasion.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Nope, no complaints, it's people commenting about a programme they used to love but feel has lost its way. And someone picking an argument with them for no apparent reason.
		
Click to expand...

So no one has complained about Top Gear ?

Not picking an argument - just trying to understand people complaining about something they don't watch or dont have an opinion on or don't care about - people offering an opinion on a program they no longer watch - just seems strange.


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 10, 2015)

Phil, you could walk through walls.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's the same as my wife - she wants to watch the stuff I find rubbish on the main telly - so i pop off and watch something else on the iPad etc - I don't sit there and watch something I don't like though week in week out.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously you don't have children. It's nice to spend time with them regardless of what they're doing.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So no one has complained about Top Gear ?

Not picking an argument - just trying to understand people complaining about something they don't watch or dont have an opinion on or don't care about - *people offering an opinion on a program they no longer watch* - just seems strange.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, do you want us all to explain this AGAIN?


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I have been known to watch Scooby Doo on occasion. 

Click to expand...

Scooby Doo is too predictable, they always uncover the baddie and never lose.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Your teenage sons watch fireman Sam?  

Click to expand...

Pahahaha my son is 7


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm sorry, do you want us all to explain this AGAIN?
		
Click to expand...

We could,but we shouldn't have to.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 10, 2015)

Fish said:



			Scooby Doo is too predictable, they always uncover the baddie and never lose.
		
Click to expand...


Yep. They need to freshen things up, it's the same cliched guy in a monster mask nonsense every week! Should have been dropped from the schedule years ago.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm sorry, do you want us all to explain this AGAIN?
		
Click to expand...

Nah it's ok - its not a new phenomen :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Yep. They need to freshen things up, it's the same cliched guy in a monster mask nonsense every week! Should have been dropped from the schedule years ago. 

Click to expand...

Kids are easily pleased.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 10, 2015)

Fish said:



			I do along with Postman Pat and I don't have kids 

Click to expand...

Fireman Sam is far better than Postman Pat. PP is the antithesis of Clarkson with his goody-goody nature, Sam was always a little more edgy (10-15 years ago, anyway)


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 10, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Nope,he watches is because his teenage sons watch it. 
Pretty much the same as why i watch Fireman Sam
		
Click to expand...

Right that's it, I'm prepared to let a lot of stuff go, say what you like about Top Gear but don't start on Fireman Sam. I'll have you know that he's the hero next door. As for that little (infraction) Norman Price, how he hasn't received an ASBO or had a visit from Social Services to take him into care I'll never know.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nah it's ok - its not a new phenomen :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If Clarkson has punched a producer what are your views on this? 
Surely you don't agree with violence in the work place. 
Sackable offence in your opinion?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Right that's it, I'm prepared to let a lot of stuff go, say what you like about Top Gear but don't start on Fireman Sam. I'll have you know that he's the hero next door. As for that little (infraction) Norman Price, how he hasn't received an ASBO or had a visit from Social Services to take him into care I'll never know.
		
Click to expand...

& what about Postman pat? 
He can't deliver a simple parcel with out it going tits up!
& he's got a helecopter.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 10, 2015)

If he's punched a guy for nothing then he should be sacked. IF the guy was asking for it, then he shouldn't be sacked. Imo.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's the same as my wife - she wants to watch the stuff I find rubbish on the main telly - so i pop off and watch something else on the iPad etc - I don't sit there and watch something I don't like though week in week out.
		
Click to expand...

 I dislike Strictly and Casualty almost as much as I do TG but they're always on too. I'm not going to go off to the bedroom and sulk every time though! I don't sit and watch these shows but the TV remains annoyingly in earshot. The solution here is obviously that I need to move to a bigger house


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 10, 2015)

Some pretty pathetic views on here. TG is one the BBCs most popular programs and is watched by millions. If you dont like it, dont watch it.


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Yep. They need to freshen things up, it's the same cliched guy in a monster mask nonsense every week! Should have been dropped from the schedule years ago. 

Click to expand...

There's always a new audience coming through though so it carries on regardless, I suppose a little like Top Gear, those of us who watched it every week when it was fresh and it was deemed light entertainment have become worn  down by its repetitiveness and over self importance on display of Clarkson whos stealing a living, IMO


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 10, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			& what about Postman pat? 
He can't deliver a simple parcel with out it going tits up!
& he's got a helecopter.
		
Click to expand...

Say what you like about the Fabio Capello lookalike. No wonder a first class stamp is so expensive if they're spending all the money giving their cartoon delivery men cartoon helicopters.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



 I dislike Strictly and Casualty almost as much as I do TG but they're always on too. I'm not going to go off to the bedroom and sulk every time though! I don't sit and watch these shows but the TV remains annoyingly in earshot. The solution here is obviously that I need to move to a bigger house 

Click to expand...

Strictly has its plus points


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2015)

c1973 said:



			If he's punched a guy for nothing then he should be sacked. IF the guy was asking for it, then he shouldn't be sacked. Imo.
		
Click to expand...

It's a fair point and surely the BBC like most employers has a policy on violence in the workplace. Certainly punching a co-worker at my place would be an instant suspension pending an inquiry and probably dismissal


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 10, 2015)

c1973 said:



			If he's punched a guy for nothing then he should be sacked. IF the guy was asking for it, then he shouldn't be sacked. Imo.
		
Click to expand...

Probably sackable either way in any sane working environment? Even if a colleague is being an total idiot to you, screaming in your face for example, you're still not supposed to hit him? 

Whether or not a TV show which has big stars counts as a sane working environment is probably up for debate though, same as any industry which has "talent". Would a footballer be sacked for hitting a coach?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 10, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not sure why you're so touchy about my opinion. I used to love Top Gear and watched it religiously. Now when I tune in I find it pretty sadly going through the motions, rehashing the old stuff and generally failing to recapture the things that made it great. It's all far too contrived nowadays.

At the very least it needs a revamp. In my opinion, of course.
		
Click to expand...

Quite agree.

Just because something is popular does not mean it is good...........The Sun newspaper is a good example of that.
Same sort of audience IMO.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Strictly has its plus points 

Click to expand...

perving over the women?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Probably sackable either way in any sane working environment? Even if a colleague is being an total idiot to you, screaming in your face for example, you're still not supposed to hit him? 

Whether or not a TV show which has big stars counts as a sane working environment is probably up for debate though, same as any industry which has "talent". Would a footballer be sacked for hitting a coach?
		
Click to expand...

It would depend on how crucial that footballer is to said team

Footballers don't get sack regualry regardless of what they do

Punching someone is not on - the BBC will punish him but will be very surprised if they do sack him.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It would depend on how crucial that footballer is to said team

Footballers don't get sack regualry regardless of what they do

Punching someone is not on - the BBC will punish him but will be very surprised if they do sack him.
		
Click to expand...

But why should he be treated differently to any other BBC employee


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 10, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Quite agree.

Just because something is popular does not mean it is good...........The Sun newspaper is a good example of that.
Same sort of audience IMO.
		
Click to expand...

That strikes me as a very snobbish attitude to have. I used to read The Sun as it had a good sport section and being a tabloid was easy to read on the tube. Obviously a lot of people regard The Sun and Top Gear as good or they wouldn't be as popular as they are. What gives you the right to say that they are not good simply because you don't like them?


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But why should he be treated differently to any other BBC employee
		
Click to expand...

I'd think if the producer who has been assaulted doesn't get his way, Thayer if he wants Clarkson sacked, he'll simply report it then to the police.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 10, 2015)

I hope they get rid, he ruins the show for me.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2015)

Love Clarkson. He has the balls to say what _*most*_ of us are thinking. He's a buffoon sometimes. Personally, I love buffoons, and there are plenty of people out there who have made a decent living out of pretending to be one.
James May. He's good too. Very clever man. Love his dry sense of humour.
Richard Hammond? He can F R O. Squealing little girl and a Clarkson "wannabee".
Top Gear? I sometimes love it, sometimes hate it. But every so often there is a little bit of comic genius in there, something that makes me laugh out loud. 
It usually comes from Clarkson. Sometimes May. Less often from Hammond. 
But it's worth watching the programme just to wait for one of those.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 11, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			That strikes me as a very snobbish attitude to have. I used to read The Sun as it had a good sport section and being a tabloid was easy to read on the tube. Obviously a lot of people regard The Sun and Top Gear as good or they wouldn't be as popular as they are. What gives you the right to say that they are not good simply because you don't like them?
		
Click to expand...

Point taken, withdraw the Sun and insert Coronation Street.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 11, 2015)

C



HomerJSimpson said:



			But why should he be treated differently to any other BBC employee
		
Click to expand...

Because he brings in the money.

Easier to sack the producer for upsetting the star of the show.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 11, 2015)

I like Top Gear.  It's a light-hearted way to finish the weekend and delay the Monday blues for a little bit longer.  I do still laugh, and as a media critic said on Sky this morning...the show is recorded, edited and produced in such a way that it is a masterpiece.  The Beeb won't want to lose it, and I was a little gutted that the show on Sunday has been cancelled.

The fact that May, Hammond and Clarkson were all having a bit of a laugh on twitter, indicates to me, that there is more to the story.  Yes, Clarkson can be a bit of a penis at times (who isn't), but he wouldn't randomly TRY to punch someone. What has said producer done/said etc that hasn't been reported


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm surprised that no-one has punched Clarkson before now.
He's very punchable and I hate violence


----------



## Grogger (Mar 11, 2015)

BBC are never going to sack him. Problem they have is if they sack him some other company like sky will snap them up! He's been let off too many times and he can get away with it all. The blokes a dick. 

The only problem I have with the whole situation is that it wasn't Richard Hammond who was suspended. I find him to be one of the most insufferable people on the telly!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 11, 2015)

Call me Mr Sensible but I cannot understand the point of grown up adults owning an expensive car that is capable of 120mph+ when the national speed limit is 70 mph.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Call me Mr Sensible but I cannot understand the point of grown up adults owning an expensive car that is capable of 120mph+ when the national speed limit is 70 mph.
		
Click to expand...

Because they can????
I had a motorbike that topped out at 186.
Wanna know how much fun it was getting to 70??


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 11, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Call me Mr Sensible but I cannot understand the point of grown up adults owning an expensive car that is capable of 120mph+ when the national speed limit is 70 mph.
		
Click to expand...

In my youth I had a Ford Escort with over 200BHP..... you don't have to break the speed limit to have fun


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Call me Mr Sensible but I cannot understand the point of grown up adults owning an expensive car that is capable of 120mph+ when the national speed limit is 70 mph.
		
Click to expand...

Another well thought out argument......

What do you drive..?
Bet it can do more than 70......
So what's the point?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 11, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Another well thought out argument......

What do you drive..?
Bet it can do more than 70......
So what's the point?
		
Click to expand...

I drive a Fiesta which is not very expensive so I was able to buy it from new.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I drive a Fiesta which is not very expensive so I was able to buy it from new.
		
Click to expand...

But that Fiesta will do 95-100. Maybe a bit more.
What's the point when the speed limit is only 70?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I drive a Fiesta which is not very expensive so I was able to buy it from new.
		
Click to expand...

So you own an inexpensive, nay reasonably priced , car that's still capable of doing over 100...
You chose to spend less and have a Fiesta, someone else chooses to spend more and buys a Jag.
What's the problem? They're both capable of breaking the limit with ease....


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 11, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/index.html

The Maily Dale so it must be true.

Is there a counter petition to sack him.:lol:


Smiffy .........IT IS NOT EXPENSIVE.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 11, 2015)

Despite my yogurt eating credentials meaning I should hate it, I like the program and all the presenters. They are just playing characters really, Mr Say It As It Is, Mr Slow, Mr Short and Angry, a lot of it is an act.  There was an interview Clarkson did with Alistair Campbell when he was the star in the car, and Clarkson said to him 'you don't believe most of the stuff you say as much as I believe most of what I say', or something along those lines.  He knows he is playing up to an image and he is very good at it. 

I can see why they wind people up, but in a perverse way that makes me like them more. But they are cleverer that most people give them credit for.  The car sequences themselves are beautifully filmed, done as well as any nature program you will see. Also Clarkson realised a long time ago that a show just about cars (the old Top Gear) has very limited appeal and is very dull.  Hence the reason why this version of Top Gear is not really about cars but 3 middle aged blokes mucking about. Some of it is great, some misses the target but at least they try and you get that feel of a little bit of political incorrectness in between a lot of worthy programming we normally get.

I would be very surprised if they do sack him as rightly or wrongly I think he is too big to do that.  His best mate is Andy Wilman who is the exec producer of the show, and the brand is massive.  There's the TV programs, the live shows, the magazine, all of which raise a lot of money for the BBC.  And to many people Clarkson is Top Gear.  Take him away and the brand will suffer massively, viewing numbers will fall and people going to the shows will drop off significantly.  Plus I suspect the other 2 will probably not continue.  I know the saying goes the show is bigger than the presenters, but in this case I don't think it is.  And to be honest the presenters probably know it.

I am sure there are some left wing pinko communists in the BBC who would love to see the show cancelled and Clarkson fired, and this may be the chance they are looking for.  But I suspect it will pass over soon once the usual media outlets who have it in for the BBC and Clarkson have moved onto something else, and the show will be back.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Smiffy .........IT IS NOT EXPENSIVE.
		
Click to expand...

Price doesn't come into it!
I could choose to spend Â£10k on a brand new Fiesta or Â£10k on a 5 year old car that is capable of 125mph. It's called choices!
You might as well criticise somebody for buying a 10 bedroomed house when they only have 2 kids.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 11, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Call me Mr Sensible but I cannot understand the point of grown up adults owning an expensive car that is capable of 120mph+ when the national speed limit is 70 mph.
		
Click to expand...

Just because you can?  Also top speed is not that relevant, but being able to accelerate as a decent rate is very useful in todays world of people pithering along and just about slowing to a stop when they see a bend in the road.


----------



## Snelly (Mar 11, 2015)

I used to watch TG but now find it very contrived so don't bother. 

Clarkson is a very good motoring journalist and I really like his Sunday Times column but he has grown too big for his boots on TV and I find him annoying rather than watchable these days.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Mar 11, 2015)

Certainly split opinions on here. Think we fall into three camps, those who love it, those who don't watch and those who used to watch.

I'm firmly in the latter. At some point it ceased to be about motoring and started to be about the presenters. Stopped being an informative magazine show and became an "entertainment" show. Stunt after boring stunt, "humour" that frankly I grew out of in the 4th form and the ever more pontificating Clarkson fronting the whole thing. Hope he get's sacked tbh, he's had way more chances than he deserves and should have been booted years ago.....the bloke is an A1 knob. Has all the credentials for a UKIP candidate come to think of it so the timing could be good for him 

I also hope the show returns but with a little more emphasis on motoring, cars, issues and generally interesting stuff.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2015)

If he punched a work colleague he gets sacked - like what would happen to the rest of us.  As for TG fans 'signing' a petition - get real guys and gals.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 11, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Just because you can?  Also top speed is not that relevant, but being able to accelerate as a decent rate is very useful in todays world of people pithering along and just about slowing to a stop when they see a bend in the road.
		
Click to expand...

I wish the large BMW [A1?] driver I followed for 5 miles down our country road at 45mph had used some of his acceleration to drive a wee bit faster [or had the good manners to pull over and allow me to overtake.]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 11, 2015)

Fyldewhite said:



			Certainly split opinions on here. Think we fall into three camps, those who love it, those who don't watch and those who used to watch.

I'm firmly in the latter.* At some point it ceased to be about motoring and started to be about the presenters*. Stopped being an informative magazine show and became an "entertainment" show. Stunt after boring stunt, "humour" that frankly I grew out of in the 4th form and the ever more pontificating Clarkson fronting the whole thing. Hope he get's sacked tbh, he's had way more chances than he deserves and should have been booted years ago.....the bloke is an A1 knob. Has all the credentials for a UKIP candidate come to think of it so the timing could be good for him 

I also hope the show returns but with a little more emphasis on motoring, cars, issues and generally interesting stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I'd argue the current incarnation of Top Gear always has been like this and it is an entertainment show. Always has been and if it continues always will. Because the audience for a dry consumer magazine type show about cars is probably very small and best suited to commercial TV where advertisers can advertise car products all the time.  But the audience for an entertainment show that uses cars as props is, as has been proved, massive if the worldwide syndication of the show is anything to go by.


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2015)

Probably the only programme on BBC that I watch without fail. Disappointed that it has been pulled, though it would have been worse if we had got the tickets to the show that we applied for.

I don't want to know about the best small hatchback, I want to see the best, most expensive cars being tested and driven fast. Star in car is great, would love to have a go at setting a time. Jeremy Clarkson is a top interviewer, and always gets the stars to open up. 

I knew a chap that was interviwed by Clarkson for a money programme. He was a leading pension expert, and Clarkson opened the interview by showing a video of Italian supercars, draped by stunning models and then said to him ' and why should I put my money into a pension when I can have all this ? Hard to disagree.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 11, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I wish the large BMW [A1?] driver I followed for 5 miles down our country road at 45mph had used some of his acceleration to drive a wee bit faster [or had the good manners to pull over and allow me to overtake.]
		
Click to expand...

The A class are Audi's, and the A1 is a small one at that.  You should watch a few more car programs on TV.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 11, 2015)

c1973 said:



			If he's punched a guy for nothing then he should be sacked. IF the guy was asking for it, then he shouldn't be sacked. Imo.
		
Click to expand...

If only the real world was like this. But it's not. Clarkson will be fired.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 11, 2015)

Read this morning that apparently he didn't punch the producer. He "aimed" a punch at a producer. Who knows. It's Clarkson, I'm sure he'll find a way to keep his job. Maybe they'll give him another final warning?


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 11, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Just because you can?  Also top speed is not that relevant, but being able to accelerate as a decent rate is very useful in todays world of people pithering along and just about slowing to a stop when they see a bend in the road.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh they do that where you live too eh?   (Love the "Pithering" word. Very clarksonsonesk)


----------



## CMAC (Mar 11, 2015)

richart said:



			Probably the only programme on BBC that I watch without fail. Disappointed that it has been pulled, though it would have been worse if we had got the tickets to the show that we applied for.

I don't want to know about the best small hatchback, I want to see the best, most expensive cars being tested and driven fast. *Star in car is great, would love to have a go at setting a time.* Jeremy Clarkson is a top interviewer, and always gets the stars to open up. 

I knew a chap that was interviwed by Clarkson for a money programme. He was a leading pension expert, and Clarkson opened the interview by showing a video of Italian supercars, draped by stunning models and then said to him ' and why should I put my money into a pension when I can have all this ? Hard to disagree.

Click to expand...

here ya go, http://local.amazon.co.uk/Glasgow/B..._101_101_na_s1_&ref_=pe_1085511_65930661_fd_2


----------



## Fyldewhite (Mar 11, 2015)

richart said:



			I knew a chap that was interviwed by Clarkson for a money programme. He was a leading pension expert, and Clarkson opened the interview by showing a video of Italian supercars, draped by stunning models and then said to him ' and why should I put my money into a pension when I can have all this ? Hard to disagree.

Click to expand...

My sides are just splitting.....the man is indeed a "top" interviewer then. Sums up the whole idea of Top Gear really.....let's make a TV version of a Lad's mag and see what we can get away with before teacher comes. As for the "it's a massive commercial success worldwide" argument.......so is Benny Hill. Is that funny at home anymore?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 11, 2015)

Fyldewhite said:



			My sides are just splitting.....the man is indeed a "top" interviewer then. Sums up the whole idea of Top Gear really.....let's make a TV version of a Lad's mag and see what we can get away with before teacher comes. As for the "it's a massive commercial success worldwide" argument.......so is Benny Hill. Is that funny at home anymore?
		
Click to expand...

Actually I'd argue the Top Gear TV program is a TV version of the Top Gear mag. 

And as for the Benny Hill show that finished in the 80s I think and you could argue that tastes have changed since then, so not quite sure it is still a massive commercial worldwide success?  Unless you are comparing Top Gear to Benny Hill?


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2015)

Fyldewhite said:



			My sides are just splitting.....the man is indeed a "top" interviewer then. Sums up the whole idea of Top Gear really.....let's make a TV version of a Lad's mag and see what we can get away with before teacher comes. As for the "it's a massive commercial success worldwide" argument.......so is Benny Hill. Is that funny at home anymore?
		
Click to expand...

Yes we get it you don't like him. I have no problem with you having your opinion. I like the programme and Clarkson so get over it.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Mar 11, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			And as for the Benny Hill show that finished in the 80s I think and you could argue that tastes have changed since then, so not quite sure it is still a massive commercial worldwide success?  Unless you are comparing Top Gear to Benny Hill?
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough on the mag but you won't find them far apart on the shelf.....same sort of demographic. As for Benny Hill I obviously wasn't comparing them directly, just trying to illustrate how humour changes over time.....and to me, that employed in Top Gear is past it's sell by date. Each to their own though. I realise it's very popular, just don't think it's good quality. Lowest common denominator TV but that's what sells these days.....especially to the mass market abroad where there is little or no competition.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Mar 11, 2015)

richart said:



			Yes we get it you don't like him. I have no problem with you having your opinion. I like the programme and Clarkson so get over it.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't give a monkey's pal. Like I said above, each to their own.


----------



## Wildrover (Mar 11, 2015)

Fyldewhite said:



			Fair enough on the mag but you won't find them far apart on the shelf.....same sort of demographic. As for Benny Hill I obviously wasn't comparing them directly, just trying to illustrate how humour changes over time.....and to me, that employed in Top Gear is past it's sell by date. Each to their own though. I realise it's very popular, just don't think it's good quality. Lowest common denominator TV but that's what sells these days.....especially to the mass market abroad where there is little or no competition.
		
Click to expand...

I like Top Gear so I guess I'm the lowest common denominator then, please forgive me for not rising to your mighty intellectual level.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 11, 2015)

I have never seen the appeal of Top Gear and as for Clarkson, he just seems  self satisfied and smug to me.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2015)

Replace the current presenters with Suzi Perry, David Coulthard and Eddie Jordan. Film it outside of the F1 season. Same banter between presenters, strong car knowledge and a fresher approach. Within 2 or 3 shows the old guard would be forgotten and you may well see a better show.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Replace the current presenters with Suzi Perry, David Coulthard and Eddie Jordan. Film it outside of the F1 season. Same banter between presenters, strong car knowledge and a fresher approach. Within 2 or 3 shows the old guard would be forgotten and you may well see a better show.
		
Click to expand...

I agree - and May can go off and focus on the stuff he does that I actually find interesting - like building biggest airfix model spitfire; or longest model railway; or full size bridges made out of meccano.  Great 'real' boys stuff


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Replace the current presenters with Suzi Perry, David Coulthard and Eddie Jordan. Film it outside of the F1 season. Same banter between presenters, strong car knowledge and a fresher approach. Within 2 or 3 shows the old guard would be forgotten and you may well see a better show.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds dull as dishwater
In fact it sounds just like 5th gear - which wasn't very entertaining


----------



## Fyldewhite (Mar 11, 2015)

Wildrover said:



			I like Top Gear so I guess I'm the lowest common denominator then, please forgive me for not rising to your mighty intellectual level.
		
Click to expand...

There are many, many TV shows that are designed to appeal the "the masses" rather than a specific target audience. Sorry if using the above phrase upset anyone....it wasn't intended. I sure watch my share of X-Factor, Bake off, BB etc and you like what you like. It's not about intellect, just a fact that (for obvious commercial reasons) most prime time shows are designed that way and Top Gear is no different. If you like it then fine, it's a free country etc.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 11, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Replace the current presenters with Suzi Perry, David Coulthard and Eddie Jordan. Film it outside of the F1 season. Same banter between presenters, strong car knowledge and a fresher approach. Within 2 or 3 shows the old guard would be forgotten and you may well see a better show.
		
Click to expand...

David Coulthard :rofl:

Why don't the BBC just sack top gear and replace with a sports show fronted by Andy Murray, Steve Davis & Phil Neville :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 11, 2015)

I think the BBC have overreacted by cancelling the programme this week and for the rest of the series. Surely they could have used whatever prerecorded bits they have and just dropped JC from the "live" section.

Going forward they are in an invidious position. I actually agree with all the comments about the popularity of the show and accept that they'd probably prefer to keep it going Clarkson and all. However, if he has swung a punch on top of all his other offences that had, reportedly, led to his being on a final warning, they won't have a leg to stand on for disciplinary matters with other employees if they let this pass. Plus JC will know he really is bombproof..... not sure if I want to see what he does in that situation or not!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 11, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I drive a Fiesta which is not very expensive so I was able to buy it from new.
		
Click to expand...

The magazine, or the car?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 11, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Read this morning that apparently he didn't punch the producer. He "aimed" a punch at a producer. Who knows. It's Clarkson, I'm sure he'll find a way to keep his job. Maybe they'll give him another final warning?
		
Click to expand...

Football pundit - "He has got the right to go down".


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			David Coulthard :rofl:

Why don't the BBC just sack top gear and replace with a sports show fronted by Andy Murray, Steve Davis & Phil Neville :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I agree Coulthard is deadly dull but that is why you have a group of presenters. He would become the James May character except he can drive uber fast. This is where the skill of Suzi Perry would come into it. She would manipulate the dullness of Coulthard, the manic nature of Eddie Jordan and harness the skill and knowledge that they undoubtedly have.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Football pundit - "He has got the right to go down".
		
Click to expand...

V. funny. Has to be one of the weakest and most embarrassing quotes that they churn out week after week.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I think the BBC have overreacted...
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm - without knowing the facts I would tend to accept their judgement on this - especially with all the 'BBC-haters' out there ready and waiting to 'have a go'


----------



## Rooter (Mar 11, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Replace the current presenters with Suzi Perry, David Coulthard and Eddie Jordan. Film it outside of the F1 season. Same banter between presenters, strong car knowledge and a fresher approach. Within 2 or 3 shows the old guard would be forgotten and you may well see a better show.
		
Click to expand...

Isnt that basically 5th gear? with is in fact crap?


----------



## One Planer (Mar 11, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Isnt that basically 5th gear? with is in fact crap?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Isnt that basically 5th gear? with is in fact crap?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much is 5th gear


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 11, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			David Coulthard :rofl:

Why don't the BBC just sack top gear and replace with a sports show fronted by Andy Murray, Steve Davis & Phil Neville :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Steve Davis is actually an interesting chap when he's not playing snooker.


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Steve Davis is actually an interesting chap when he's not playing snooker.
		
Click to expand...

 Must be where he got his nickname from.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 11, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I think the BBC have overreacted by cancelling the programme this week and for the rest of the series. Surely they could have used whatever prerecorded bits they have and just dropped JC from the "live" section.

Going forward they are in an invidious position. I actually agree with all the comments about the popularity of the show and accept that they'd probably prefer to keep it going Clarkson and all. However, if he has swung a punch on top of all his other offences that had, reportedly, led to his being on a final warning, they won't have a leg to stand on for disciplinary matters with other employees if they let this pass. Plus JC will know he really is bombproof..... not sure if I want to see what he does in that situation or not!
		
Click to expand...

I suppose it's all relative.  From recent events and operation Yewtree we know that BBC employees did a lot lot worse in the past which in no way condones physical violence and bullying if that is what happened.  But I suspect when compared to the behaviour of a lot of stars both in then past and indeed today, this is probably small beer.  I think the fact it is Clarkson who is such a polarizing figure has just magnified it so much.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 11, 2015)

richart said:



			Must be where he got his nickname from.

Click to expand...

Again, same as Clarkson he played up to an image.  Although to be fair he admits he was a joyless machine when he played snooker.  But from all the interviews I've seen with him I'd rather go for a pint with him that the vast majority of current sportsmen/women who have any personality drummed out of them by well oiled PR machines and agents and also hours and hours of practicing their sport.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Isnt that basically 5th gear? with is in fact crap?
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha. Quite possibly but I have never seen it so I can't comment. If it is then clearly my suggestion is heading towards the dustbin. Can't blame me for suggesting more of Suzi Perry on tv though.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 11, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Steve Davis is actually an interesting chap when he's not playing snooker.
		
Click to expand...

I know, he seems quite a personable chap whenever I've seen him as a pundit etc. 
Not sure but I think the "interesting" tag started on Spitting Image.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 11, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha. Quite possibly but I have never seen it so I can't comment. If it is then clearly my suggestion is heading towards the dustbin. Can't *blame me for suggesting more of Suzi Perry on tv though*.
		
Click to expand...

where does your guide dog sit when you're listening to TV?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 11, 2015)

CMAC said:



			where does your guide dog sit when you're listening to TV? 

Click to expand...

Are you saying she is Ruff Ruff??


----------



## CMAC (Mar 11, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Are you saying she is Ruff Ruff??
		
Click to expand...

she's not that good


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2015)

Suits me. One less in the queue :whoo:

I spoke to her once at an airport, we were queuing for the same flight. She fills a pair of jeans very well indeed. Nice lady as well.


----------



## delc (Mar 11, 2015)

I would vote for any political party with Jeremy Clarkson as its leader, because he says what most people think, with none of this political correctness rubbish!  Who do the BBC think they are anyway?


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 11, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if this was all a publicity stunt.

Again.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 11, 2015)

Perhaps it would be 'common sense' if Clarkson joined Nigel's party, the do seem to be a natural fit [IMVHO:lol:]


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can't blame me for suggesting more of Suzi Perry on tv though.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, but perhaps SP from ten years ago ?


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 11, 2015)

Considering its supposedly a dilemma for the BBC as regards how they're going to deal with Clarkson they really do seem to be adding fuel to the Fire.

For most of the day on local and national radio the presenters have gone 'Clarkson Crazy'
It was discussed with phone ins and debates all morning on BBC radio lancs.. What should we do with Jezza etc

Seems to me that they're almost revelling in it and are quite happy to fan the flames possibly building up for his big comeback with huge viewing figures.

It started out as a punch over food, now its a raised fist, He's probably just stole a chip off the guy and the beeb milking it.

Either way I can't say I'm particularly ersed..


----------



## Rooter (Mar 11, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			It started out as a punch over food, now its a raised fist, He's probably just stole a chip off the guy and the beeb milking it.
		
Click to expand...

People can be very defensive over their food! check this out from my Local paper this week!

http://www.newburytoday.co.uk/2015/...-tap-pub-for-taking-onion-ring-from-his-plate


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 11, 2015)

Rooter said:



			People can be very defensive over their food! check this out from my Local paper this week!

http://www.newburytoday.co.uk/2015/...-tap-pub-for-taking-onion-ring-from-his-plate

Click to expand...

 Wetherspoons skimping on the Onion Rings?! They can be even more dangerous too. Got home from work one night, quite a few years ago, to hear someone had been murdered in the (East Croydon) one that was our post-work watering-hole!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 11, 2015)

delc said:



			I would vote for any political party with Jeremy Clarkson as its leader, because he says what most people think, with none of this political correctness rubbish!  Who do the BBC think they are anyway?
		
Click to expand...

Interesting view.

The audience for Top Gear is approx five million, so approx 55 million don't watch and yet you think Clarkson's views represent those of the majority.

Just because you admire this oaf with his fifth-form humour and obsession with genitalia does not mean he is "the voice of the silent majority."


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 11, 2015)

Rooter said:



			People can be very defensive over their food! check this out from my Local paper this week!

http://www.newburytoday.co.uk/2015/...-tap-pub-for-taking-onion-ring-from-his-plate

Click to expand...

Thats just nuts..

I checked the date to make sure it wasn't April 1st 2014. :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 11, 2015)

Rooter said:



			People can be very defensive over their food! check this out from my Local paper this week!

http://www.newburytoday.co.uk/2015/...-tap-pub-for-taking-onion-ring-from-his-plate

Click to expand...

To be fair stealing an onion ring off somebodys plate is a pretty serious offence in my book


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2015)

Birchy said:



			To be fair stealing an onion ring off somebodys plate is a pretty serious offence in my book 

Click to expand...

I'd have stabbed him in the hand before he'd even got a hold of it and left him riveted to the table, its taking liberties that is, offered a chip and upgraded himself to an onion ring, what was next, a mushroom, tomato?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2015)

Think it's hilarious there's this online appeal to get him reinstated. As if the BBC will bow to that sort of pressure. I think they did the right thing puling the remaining programmes in the series to let the heat die down and give themselves breathing space and time to consider the position.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Thats just nuts..

I checked the date to make sure it wasn't April 1st 2014. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

He looks like he certainly enjoys his food


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2015)

Birchy said:



			To be fair stealing an onion ring off somebodys plate is a pretty serious offence in my book 

Click to expand...

And mine!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 11, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Interesting view.

The audience for Top Gear is approx five million, so approx 55 million don't watch and yet you think Clarkson's views represent those of the majority.

Just because you admire this oaf with his fifth-form humour and obsession with genitalia does not mean he is "the voice of the silent majority."
		
Click to expand...

Well said sir.

My only comment is that you are being a tad generous with the 5th form........nearer 3rd form IMO


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 11, 2015)

Interesting that as the day has gone on the severity of the offence has been getting downgraded. First off he had punched someone, then he had aimed a punch at someone and now it seems that it might only have been a "raised fist" in the direction of someone. 

Also heard rumours that it was all due to his lunch being late and he had a go at the assistant producer that was meant to get his lunch. Very petty thing to get upset over.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 11, 2015)

Not if you've been on set for hours and hours with nothing to eat its not. 

Late lunch? Gadzooks, no wonder he waved his fist!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Interesting that as the day has gone on the severity of the offence has been getting downgraded. First off he had punched someone, then he had aimed a punch at someone and now it seems that it might only have been a "raised fist" in the direction of someone. 

Also heard rumours that it was all due to his lunch being late and he had a go at the assistant producer that was meant to get his lunch. Very petty thing to get upset over.
		
Click to expand...

I have no doubt he'll get off without any punishment. Sets a dangerous precedent to a man who has already got away with racist language and bigoted behaviour. In Clarkson world he'll be thinking he's untouchable and from now on anything goes


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Interesting that as the day has gone on the severity of the offence has been getting downgraded. First off he had punched someone, then he had aimed a punch at someone and now it seems that it might only have been a "raised fist" in the direction of someone. 

Also heard rumours that it was all due to his lunch being late and he had a go at the assistant producer that was meant to get his lunch. Very petty thing to get upset over.
		
Click to expand...

There is no doubt the reaction to it all has been over the top and reading all the stuff in the media is its over nothing


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is no doubt the reaction to it all has been over the top and reading all the stuff in the media is its over nothing
		
Click to expand...

everyone loves to bash Top Gear and clarkson


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 11, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Interesting that as the day has gone on the severity of the offence has been getting downgraded. First off he had punched someone, then he had aimed a punch at someone and now it seems that it might only have been a "raised fist" in the direction of someone. 

Also heard rumours that it was all due to his lunch being late and he had a go at the assistant producer that was meant to get his lunch. Very petty thing to get upset over.
		
Click to expand...


And you know this to be true, how exactly?


----------



## Grogger (Mar 11, 2015)

delc said:



			I would vote for any political party with Jeremy Clarkson as its leader, because he says what most people think, with none of this political correctness rubbish!  Who do the BBC think they are anyway?
		
Click to expand...

Please for the love of God tell me this is a wind up and you're not actually this insane or serious!


----------



## stevelev (Mar 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you watch it every Sunday ?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe watch it once every six months for 10 minutes on dave when waiting for something else to start and my brew cools down enough to drink it. Have never recorded it, never watched a full episode. And never switch it on to watch.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 11, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			And you know this to be true, how exactly?
		
Click to expand...

I don't "know" it to be true but am simply commenting on how the story has developed during the course of the day. Initial reports were of a "fracas". This soon started being reported as punching someone. Then became a punch being thrown but missing and the latest I saw was that it was a raised fist. 

The lunch part of it was from a close friend of mine that I have known for several years and works freelance in TV. I have no way of knowing if it is true or not but it is what he has been told hence my use of the word "rumours" in my original post, I wasn't claiming to be reporting facts, just passing on what I've heard about it.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 11, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			I don't "know" it to be true but am simply commenting on how the story has developed during the course of the day. Initial reports were of a "fracas". This soon started being reported as punching someone. Then became a punch being thrown but missing and the latest I saw was that it was a raised fist. 

The lunch part of it was from a close friend of mine that I have known for several years and works freelance in TV. I have no way of knowing if it is true or not but it is what he has been told hence my use of the word "rumours" in my original post, I wasn't claiming to be reporting facts, just passing on what I've heard about it.
		
Click to expand...

And my point is that it would be better if we all just waited until real facts are known.

One thing that is likely is that the Beeb would not have lightly taken the decision to suspend Jeremy Clarkson.


----------



## stevelev (Mar 11, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think it's hilarious there's this online appeal to get him reinstated. As if the BBC will bow to that sort of pressure. I think they did the right thing puling the remaining programmes in the series to let the heat die down and give themselves breathing space and time to consider the position.
		
Click to expand...

It would be better if there was an online petition to get him removed and membership dismissed from equity so he can't get a speaking role on tv. That would prevent him appearing on other shows hopefully.

I reckon there would be a lot more signatures to remove him than keep him. Does anyone know how to get an e-petition going with good interest, get it on all that social media gumph.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2015)

stevelev said:



			It would be better if there was an online petition to get him removed and membership dismissed from equity so he can't get a speaking role on tv. That would prevent him appearing on other shows hopefully.

I reckon there would be a lot more signatures to remove him than keep him. Does anyone know how to get an e-petition going with good interest, get it on all that social media gumph.
		
Click to expand...

But you don't watch the program so it doesn't really effect or harm you ?


----------



## Slime (Mar 11, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Most people do watch it though Phil because as others have said, it's impossible to escape the thing! In my case, I fall firmly into the "found it funny several years ago, now find it boring/annoying/cringeworthy" camp. I still see it though, far more frequently than I would want to, because my boys love it. They're teenagers though, and that about sums up the current output. *It appeals to teenagers and the lowest common denominator.
*
As for Clarkson, he's a racist bigot and the sooner he's off our TV screens the better. And he's also nowhere near as talented, funny, or important as he thinks he is.
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely love Top Gear .......................... but haven't been a teenager for several decades now. 
According to you, I must be one of the lowest common denominator!
Well ................... thanks for that, I didn't realise you knew me.

And according to me, that makes you a bit of a








*Slime*.


----------



## stevelev (Mar 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But you don't watch the program so it doesn't really effect or harm you ?
		
Click to expand...

I also don't get directly abused by Bully's,  but if they are doing it to other people they should be punished. The same as just because a mruderer didn't kill me or are you now saying that he is innocent cause he never killed you or me...........


I dont need to watch it, its been all over the news, he is just a grade a tool.  It makes no difference how much money he makes the beeb.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2015)

stevelev said:



			I also don't get directly abused by Bully's,  but if they are doing it to other people they should be punished. The same as just because a mruderer didn't kill me or are you now saying that he is innocent cause he never killed you or me...........


I dont need to watch it, its been all over the news, he is just a grade a tool.  It makes no difference how much money he makes the beeb.
		
Click to expand...

Murderers ?! Bullies ?!?

The overreaction to all this is amazing


----------



## stevelev (Mar 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Murderers ?! Bullies ?!?

The overreaction to all this is amazing
		
Click to expand...

So is he not a bully?  Some time people need wild remarks to understand simple issues


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2015)

stevelev said:



			So is he not a bully?  Some time people need wild remarks to understand simple issues

Click to expand...

I have no idea if he is a bully or not - do you ?


----------



## stevelev (Mar 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have no idea if he is a bully or not - do you ?
		
Click to expand...

No but it gets people chatting, still dont like him. I cant believe I and so many others have written so much on this subject. Last one on from me.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 11, 2015)

Cameron involved now supporting his friend who seems to be suspended for violence in the workplace.

Not his wisest decision. Would he not be better preparing to build up his courage to debate Milliband.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 11, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Cameron involved now supporting his friend who seems to be suspended for violence in the workplace.

Not his wisest decision. Would he not be better preparing to build up his courage to debate Milliband.
		
Click to expand...


As it is our local news programme I, unlike you, saw the piece on Midlands Today and cannot see how he was supporting Clarkson when asked an inane question by an equally inane presenter (Nick Owen formerly of Breakfast TV fame).

Do you ever read anything more than headlines? 

Apparently not.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 11, 2015)

Slime said:



			I absolutely love Top Gear .......................... but haven't been a teenager for several decades now. 
According to you, I must be one of the lowest common denominator!
Well ................... thanks for that, I didn't realise you knew me.

And according to me, that makes you a bit of a








*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Oh come on Slime, don't be taking offence and calling me a cock just because you like a show that I said appeals to the lowest common denominator. I'm not trying to have a bash at those that like it, more those that produce it! However, as so many on this thread have said TG is a mass-market prime-time show which is designed to appeal to the broadest possible range of people. Which could perhaps be written as: designed to appeal to the lowest common denominator? 

You though sir, are patently a man of refined and exquisite taste, one only has to examine your choice of golf forum


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 11, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			As it is our local news programme I, unlike you, saw the piece on Midlands Today and cannot see how he was supporting Clarkson when asked an inane question by an equally inane presenter (Nick Owen formerly of Breakfast TV fame).

Do you ever read anything more than headlines? 

Apparently not.
		
Click to expand...

He said his kids loved the show and that he hoped they will be able to clear it up.....Sounds a bit like the Prime Minister putting pressure on BBC to me.  

What did you hear?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 11, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			And my point is that it would be better if we all just waited until real facts are known.

One thing that is likely is that the Beeb would not have lightly taken the decision to suspend Jeremy Clarkson.
		
Click to expand...

So it would be better to wait until the real facts are known before we comment but you're still happy to comment?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2015)

Ah don't you love the court of public opinion as expressed in an on-line petition.  Let's just get over it and have jezza back cos he's a top bloke - he hit a work colleague?  Probably an irritating twerp who deserved it - just loving the Clarkson apologista &#128522;


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ah don't you love the court of public opinion as expressed in an on-line petition.  Let's just get over it and have jezza back cos he's a top bloke - he hit a work colleague?  Probably an irritating twerp who deserved it - just loving the Clarkson apologista &#128522;
		
Click to expand...

 You know that for sure ? Perhaps wait until we know all the facts before passing judgement.

My daughter loves the programme, so does my wife and so do I. We all watch it together, probably the only programme we do. The viewing figures for a BBC 2 programme must be about the biggest, so seems to indicate that a lot of other people do as well.

Good to know that I my family seems to be judged by holier-than-though forumers, as some form of low life, a lowest common demoninator, whatever. Who the hell are they to judge someone by the TV programme they watch. I watch it for the cars, the guests, and the road trips. It is a car programme with presenters that try and make it amusing and less stuffy than most car programmes. Simple formula that has worked for years. 

I can't stand reality programmes but I don't pass judgement on those that do. :sbox:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 11, 2015)

richart said:



			You know that for sure ? Perhaps wait until we know all the facts before passing judgement.

My daughter loves the programme, so does my wife and so do I. We all watch it together, probably the only programme we do. The viewing figures for a BBC 2 programme must be about the biggest, so seems to indicate that a lot of other people do as well.

Good to know that I my family seems to be judged by holier-than-though forumers, as some form of low life, a lowest common demoninator, whatever. Who the hell are they to judge someone by the TV programme they watch. I watch it for the cars, the guests, and the road trips. It is a car programme with presenters that try and make it amusing and less stuffy than most car programmes. Simple formula that has worked for years. 

I can't stand reality programmes but I don't pass judgement on those that do. :sbox:
		
Click to expand...

I love watching Top Gear with my boy. He's 10 and completely in awe of the "antics" they get up to. I certainly don't consider myself  as "lowest common denominator". In fact, I once went to the theatre... And it wasn't even for a Panto..


----------



## richart (Mar 12, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I love watching Top Gear with my boy. He's 10 and completely in awe of the "antics" they get up to. I certainly don't consider myself  as "lowest common denominator". In fact, I once went to the theatre... And it wasn't even for a Panto..
		
Click to expand...

 I went to the ballet at the Opera house in Budapest. Obviously I had no idea what was going on, and couldn't understand why there were no women singing in very loud voices. The blokes leaping around were a bit off putting as well.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2015)

richart said:



			You know that for sure ? Perhaps wait until we know all the facts before passing judgement.

My daughter loves the programme, so does my wife and so do I. We all watch it together, probably the only programme we do. The viewing figures for a BBC 2 programme must be about the biggest, so seems to indicate that a lot of other people do as well.

Good to know that I my family seems to be judged by holier-than-though forumers, as some form of low life, a lowest common demoninator, whatever. Who the hell are they to judge someone by the TV programme they watch. I watch it for the cars, the guests, and the road trips. It is a car programme with presenters that try and make it amusing and less stuffy than most car programmes. Simple formula that has worked for years. 

I can't stand reality programmes but I don't pass judgement on those that do. :sbox:
		
Click to expand...

Steady on Rich!!
(You'll frizz your perm up)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 12, 2015)

Maybe we can organise "free the Jezza 1" tee shirts, for the Blackmoor meet later today,  

I like top gear, it's meant to be a bit naughty, and I like Clarkson , but see how some could find him irritating.
The BBC have a problem and I think that by cancelling the last couple of shows they have been very canny, they have sent a shot across his bows,and I won't be surprised if they are back in the autumn with another new series.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have no idea if he is a bully or not - do you ?
		
Click to expand...

The original Stig was on Radio 5 yesterday morning, he didn't do himself or JC any favours IMO. At times it was like he was describing a bully, but I guess it's open to individual interpretation.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 12, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I love watching Top Gear with my boy. He's 10 and completely in awe of the "antics" they get up to. I certainly don't consider myself  as "lowest common denominator". In fact, I once went to the theatre... And it wasn't even for a Panto..
		
Click to expand...

I like Top Gear and I also like subtitled Danish dramas about coalition governments or families arguing about an inheritance.  So I can probably give most people a run off in high brow or low brow if they want

As I said in a previous post, if you listen to those in the know the editing, camera work and production values on the filmed parts of the program on Top Gear is as good as anything in the business. So it's not actually low brow/lowest common denominator at all.


----------



## richy (Mar 12, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			The original Stig was on Radio 5 yesterday morning, he didn't do himself or JC any favours IMO. At times it was like he was describing a bully, but I guess it's open to individual interpretation.
		
Click to expand...

I heard that and totally agree. It was like he was saying it was ok because it was Clarkson


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 12, 2015)

richart said:



			I went to the ballet at the Opera house in Budapest. Obviously I had no idea what was going on, and couldn't understand why there were no women singing in very loud voices. The blokes leaping around were a bit off putting as well.
		
Click to expand...

I went to see an opera at the same theatre, about 15 years ago now. Nearly fell asleep due to the heat, didn't understand what the hell was going on and left at half time thinking it was actually the end, it had gone on that long. Lovely building, no thank you to the opera.

Side issue, my memory of Budapest was that the women were absolutely stunning, huge numbers and beyond the norm, and there were too many seedy strip clubs with sinister bouncers loitering outside just on the main streets. Is it still the same?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 12, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Maybe we can organise "free the Jezza 1" tee shirts, for the Blackmoor meet later today,  

I like top gear, it's meant to be a bit naughty, and I like Clarkson , but see how some could find him irritating.
The BBC have a problem and I think that by cancelling the last couple of shows they have been very canny, they have sent a shot across his bows,and I won't be surprised if they are back in the autumn with another new series.
		
Click to expand...

I think they would have been smarter running the last three shows without Clarkson and fronted by the other two. That tells Clarkson that the show goes on without him very nicely thank you. By suspending the rest of the series it tells him and everyone else how important he is to the show.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 12, 2015)

stevelev said:



			It would be better if there was an online petition to get him removed and membership dismissed from equity so he can't get a speaking role on tv. That would prevent him appearing on other shows hopefully.

*I reckon there would be a lot more signatures to remove him than keep him*. Does anyone know how to get an e-petition going with good interest, get it on all that social media gumph.
		
Click to expand...

Well you are in luck. There's this one https://www.change.org/p/british-broadcasting-corporation-sack-jeremy-clarkson which seems to have 4,400 signatures and also this one https://you.38degrees.org.uk/petitions/sack-jeremy-clarkson that has nearly 15,000.

Where as the one to keep him currently has 675,000 signatures.  Now I'm no mathematician but those pesky facts seems to have disproved your statement by roughly 3000 percent. Or something like that.  But other than that great post.


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 12, 2015)

Does anyone know what the viewing figures have been like lately? I thought I had read last week they were disappointing - I still can't help think they will do anything to raise the figures.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 12, 2015)

Martin70 said:



			Does anyone know what the viewing figures have been like lately? I thought I had read last week they were disappointing - I still can't help think they will do anything to raise the figures.
		
Click to expand...

It's the biggest show on BBC2 by a long way and often beats most shows on ITV apart from the soaps and reality shows. Also as mentioned in this post it is syndicated in over 200 countries and is in the Guinness book of records as the most watches factual show or something like that.  So not sure they need to do this to raise the ratings.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 12, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			In fact, I once went to the theatre... And it wasn't even for a Panto..
		
Click to expand...

I once went to the theatre. Fell asleep and when I woke up they'd taken my appendix out.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 12, 2015)

richart said:



			You know that for sure ?
		
Click to expand...

No clearly I don't - was the point I was making - as neither do the Clarkson Apologista.  They want him back it seems regardless of whether or not he assaulted a colleague.   Nah - I don't go with that.

Don't watch TG regularly but when I do I can find it amusing/engaging - and I don't actually mind JC and can find myself thinking that a lot of the fuss over what he has said in the past (eeny - meeny, ting whatever etc) is rather confected. But you just don't strike a colleague and get away with it because you are Jimmy Popular.

Personally I rather hope he didn't - and rather like the fuss over his previous utterances - can easily imagine that this whole thing is a confection created by the anti-JC crew.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 12, 2015)

if they sack Clarkson (i'm not a fan but I can take or leave him, he does make it interesting though) then the best replacement in my view that could freshen up the show while being a credible car fan would be Chris Evans :thup:


----------



## Grogger (Mar 12, 2015)

I find it laughable that idiots are signing a petition to defend a man who's blatantly assaulted someone.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 12, 2015)

CMAC said:



			if they sack Clarkson (i'm not a fan but I can take or leave him, he does make it interesting though) then the best replacement in my view that could freshen up the show while being a credible car fan would be Chris Evans :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I personally think that if he does walk/get sacked, Hammond and May will follow.

Who knows, maybe Sky beckons?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 12, 2015)

CMAC said:



			if they sack Clarkson (i'm not a fan but I can take or leave him, he does make it interesting though) then the best replacement in my view that could freshen up the show while being a credible car fan would be Chris Evans :thup:
		
Click to expand...

He's categorically ruled himself out on twitter.  And I suspect he likes his current job too much.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 12, 2015)

Grogger said:



			I find it laughable that idiots are signing a petition to defend a man *who's blatantly assaulted someone*.
		
Click to expand...

Know that for a fact?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2015)

Gareth said:



			Who knows, maybe Sky beckons?
		
Click to expand...

That was mentioned on the radio this morning, Sky are trying to poach them to get the show on Sky 1...allegedly.
A decent publicity stunt like this will help no end.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 12, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			So it would be better to wait until the real facts are known before we comment but you're still happy to comment?
		
Click to expand...

I had not commented and did not, unlike yourself, offer a description of an event at which I was not present.


----------



## Grogger (Mar 12, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Know that for a fact?
		
Click to expand...


Shows been cancelled, Clarksons been suspended, he's assaulted them. It's no coincidence


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 12, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Shows been cancelled, Clarksons been suspended, he's assaulted them. It's no coincidence
		
Click to expand...

Well thanks for that Inspector Morse.....


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 12, 2015)

Gareth said:



			I personally think that if he does walk/get sacked, Hammond and May will follow.

Who knows, maybe Sky beckons?
		
Click to expand...

apparently hes only contracted until the end of the series 3 shows another month, whats the betting on mutal parting of the ways.....


----------



## Grogger (Mar 12, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Well thanks for that Inspector Morse.....
		
Click to expand...


I preferred Juliet Bravo


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 12, 2015)

Grogger said:



			I find it laughable that idiots are signing a petition to defend a man who's blatantly assaulted someone.
		
Click to expand...

Assaulted someone, he just punched someone who wouldn't let him have a steak. I can understand that. What next, a ban on puddings.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 12, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			He's categorically ruled himself out on twitter.  And I suspect he likes his current job too much.
		
Click to expand...

has he, thats a shame as I would be back watching again. On saying that, he's quite right not to as Chris is known for creative innovation and not a janitors job.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 12, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Assaulted someone, he just punched someone who wouldn't let him have a steak. I can understand that. What next, a ban on puddings.
		
Click to expand...

Has it been confirmed that he punched the guy? The last report I saw was that a punch hadn't been thrown.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 12, 2015)

CMAC said:



			has he, thats a shame as I would be back watching again. On saying that, he's quite right not to as Chris is known for creative innovation and not a janitors job.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s265...ts-never-going-to-happen.html#~p6JvH0XfJJMz3H 

As you say I think he likes to use his production companies to develop shows that they can then syndicate and sell, as I suspect that's where the money is nowadays, as opposed to just getting a fee for presenting.  Then again I believe the BBC own all the rights to the Top Gear brand nowadays as they bought out Clarkson and Wilman a couple of years ago. So may be they could offer him a cut of that.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 12, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Has it been confirmed that he punched the guy?
		
Click to expand...

Who really cares


----------



## ger147 (Mar 12, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Who really cares
		
Click to expand...

It's been confirmed that he got his steak after all so that's good news.


----------



## Slime (Mar 12, 2015)

CMAC said:



			if they sack Clarkson (i'm not a fan but I can take or leave him, he does make it interesting though) then *the best replacement in my view that could freshen up the show while being a credible car fan would be Chris Evans* :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not for me, thanks.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2186344/Missing-links-Why-DJ-Chris-Evans-got-golf-ban.html

My vote would go to Johnny Vaughan.


*Slime*.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 12, 2015)

Martin70 said:



			Does anyone know what the viewing figures have been like lately? I thought I had read last week they were disappointing - I still can't help think they will do anything to raise the figures.
		
Click to expand...

Figures here http://www.barb.co.uk/whats-new/weekly-top-10?

Select BBC 2 option.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 12, 2015)

Slime said:



			Not for me, thanks.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2186344/Missing-links-Why-DJ-Chris-Evans-got-golf-ban.html

My vote would go to Johnny Vaughan.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

not for me thanks


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 12, 2015)

CMAC said:



			if they sack Clarkson (i'm not a fan but I can take or leave him, he does make it interesting though) then the best replacement in my view that could freshen up the show while being a credible car fan would be Chris Evans :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good call,he'd be excellent for the show & would certainly freshen it up.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hadnt watched the show for a few years. Not that I didn't like it. Just not a massive petrol head and had other things to watch. All this chat made me visit I player. Just watched the ambulance episode from this season and was chuckling like a school boy. 

May just be a bunch of idiots messing about. But it sure made me chuckle. And clarkson always gets a good response from the Stars. Defo worth watching still and may have to make space for it.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 12, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Good call,he'd be excellent for the show & would certainly freshen it up.
		
Click to expand...

Alas he ruled it out this morning on his radio show .


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 12, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Alas he ruled it out this morning on his radio show .
		
Click to expand...

Tis a shame.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 12, 2015)

Slime said:



			Not for me, thanks.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2186344/Missing-links-Why-DJ-Chris-Evans-got-golf-ban.html

My vote would go to Johnny Vaughan.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Angus Deaton, Johnathon Ross or The long haired cockanee beardy guy who was in the St Trinnians film [can't remember his name] might have a shout.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2015)

Ant and Dec would be my choice.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2015)

If Clarkson was to leave then the others would Prob go as well and the show would crumble away - the chemistry between the three is half the appeal for most 

But I still can't see him going


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 12, 2015)

He won't be getting sacked.  
Why didn't the BBC just replace him short term? Would they of cancelled the show if it was May or Hammond? I don't think so.
The beeb are just whipping it up for the big comeback.

I'm predicting...Mike Tyson and Eric Cantona as the first guests


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If Clarkson was to leave then the others would Prob go as well and the show would crumble away - the chemistry between the three is half the appeal for most 

But I still can't see him going
		
Click to expand...

This, 

sky offered them the world to move from the beeb and clarkson and wilman stayed loyal to them, I would expect them to move soon tho.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2015)

If Clarkson's contract expired at the end of the series they just made/were making then I suspect the BBC will quietly let it run out and not renew and let him drift away without too much fuss. Whether Clarkson goes as quietly is another question


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			This, 

sky offered them the world to move from the beeb and clarkson and wilman stayed loyal to them, I would expect them to move soon tho.
		
Click to expand...

The Beeb aren't stupid - they know how much money the program makes for the Beeb - the rights bring in so much money from abroad that helps pay for a lot of programs. 

I was listening to Will Smith talking about his appearance and the A listers are queuing up to appear on the show as they know how popular it is and want to be seen on it as well as use it to promote the movie etc they are doing


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Beeb aren't stupid - they know how much money the program makes for the Beeb - the rights bring in so much money from abroad that helps pay for a lot of programs. 

I was listening to Will Smith talking about his appearance and the A listers are queuing up to appear on the show as they know how popular it is and want to be seen on it as well as use it to promote the movie etc they are doing
		
Click to expand...

I do agree but his position with the been has got to the point of breaking, I am sure he can take the program with him to Sky and still sell it round the world. The been don't own the program do they? Isn't it owed by Clarkson and Wilman through a separate company.

I actually think the been have now got to make a choice, bin him or be a laughing stock and accept he is bigger than the bbc after the comment no one is bigger than the beeb.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I do agree but his position with the been has got to the point of breaking, I am sure he can take the program with him to Sky and still sell it round the world. The been don't own the program do they? Isn't it owed by Clarkson and Wilman through a separate company.

I actually think the been have now got to make a choice, bin him or be a laughing stock and accept he is bigger than the bbc after the comment no one is bigger than the beeb.
		
Click to expand...

I think you'r eright and Clarkson and associates own the programme and most of the rights but the BBC surely have to be seen to take a stance. Whether that means it goes elsewhere, then surely it's an opportunity to reinvent something new, more relevant and perhaps capture former viewers as well as engaging the car loving Top Gear section


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I do agree but his position with the been has got to the point of breaking, I am sure he can take the program with him to Sky and still sell it round the world. The been don't own the program do they? Isn't it owed by Clarkson and Wilman through a separate company.

I actually think the been have now got to make a choice, bin him or be a laughing stock and accept he is bigger than the bbc after the comment no one is bigger than the beeb.
		
Click to expand...

I think they own the broadcasting rights which are due to run out after this series 

He could take the program to Sky anytime he wanted but he is loyal to the BBC and in fairness I remember him talking about Sky and it's not all about the money for him - it feels at home on BBC2 

But yes you're spot on in regards breaking point right now - it's going to be very finely balanced right now and they are going to play this very carefully


----------



## c1973 (Mar 12, 2015)

I thought the beeb bought the rights of them for Â£8mill ? 

Might be wrong though.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 12, 2015)

Clarkson cannot lose out of this. His publicity is sky high, those who like him are being vocal, if the BBC take him back he is pretty much bullett proof, if they ditch him there will be no end of sky high bidders to take all 3 of them and the format to another channel irrespective of the name. Whatever happens Clarkson wins


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Clarkson cannot lose out of this. His publicity is sky high, those who like him are being vocal, if the BBC take him back he is pretty much bullett proof, if they ditch him there will be no end of sky high bidders to take all 3 of them and the format to another channel irrespective of the name. Whatever happens Clarkson wins
		
Click to expand...

You'd almost think he arranged this wouldn't you


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 12, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I thought the beeb bought the rights of them for Â£8mill ? 

Might be wrong though.
		
Click to expand...

That was my understanding http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/jeremy-clarkson-sells-top-gear-1347649


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think you'r eright and Clarkson and associates own the programme and most of the rights but the BBC surely have to be seen to take a stance. Whether that means it goes elsewhere, then surely it's an opportunity to reinvent something new, more relevant and perhaps capture former viewers as well as engaging the car loving Top Gear section
		
Click to expand...

I do agree that the beeb need to take a stance this time as they said it was his last chance but seriously an accountant at the beeb with be thinking how will they replace the lost millions in revenue.

And for what's its worth as I watch top gear it lost been a car loving top gear program a long time ago, it's now just an entertainment program as they haven't featured a normal car for a very long time and done a review on it, its now just super cars and a challenge that's for entertainment, I don't think in Noel Edmunds day they ever did anything like that.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 12, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I do agree that the beeb need to take a stance this time as they said it was his last chance but seriously an accountant at the beeb with be thinking how will they replace the lost millions in revenue.

And for what's its worth as I watch top gear it lost been a car loving top gear program a long time ago, it's now just an entertainment program as they haven't featured a normal car for a very long time and done a review on it, its now just super cars and a challenge that's for entertainment, I don't think in Noel Edmunds day they ever did anything like that.
		
Click to expand...

Did you sign the petition?

JC's your fashion icon isn't he?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I thought the beeb bought the rights of them for Â£8mill ? 

Might be wrong though.
		
Click to expand...

You are indeed correct 

It looks like his contract runs out soon


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 12, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Did you sign the petition?

JC's your fashion icon isn't he?

Click to expand...

Hey up, I can put you on ignore you know


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 12, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Hey up, I can put you on ignore you know 

Click to expand...

Nar, only knobs do that.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 13, 2015)

Rumour of the day: 

Clarkson to leave BBC to narrate all of Terry Pratchett's works.

You read it here first........


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 13, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I thought the beeb bought the rights of them for Â£8mill ? 

Might be wrong though.
		
Click to expand...

You're right, the Beeb bought the rights for Top Gear in 2012. Before that they were owned 50/50 between the BBC and Clarkson's company.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 13, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nar, only knobs do that.

Click to expand...



You're just trying to make forumites look bad again.  :rofl:


----------



## YorkshireStu (Mar 13, 2015)

road2ruin said:



			You're right, the Beeb bought the rights for Top Gear in 2012. Before that they were owned 50/50 between the BBC and Clarkson's company.
		
Click to expand...


Unless they set up with a similar but non Top Gear format. It's all about the personalities, I don't even watch it for the cars!

Bring back Jez, c'mon Beeb!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 13, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Shows been cancelled, Clarksons been suspended, he's assaulted them. It's no coincidence
		
Click to expand...

Turns out the victim of this alleged assault did not even report the incident, but Clarkson did it himself.  Still sure there's been an assault by Clarkson?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 13, 2015)

Not much support for Clarkson at the 'jokey' last question on Question Time last night.
Only the Margaret Thatcher lookeelikee on the panel seemed to be supportive.
Hislop was funny though....seems that Clarkson drew blood from him on HIGNFY.


----------



## Grogger (Mar 13, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Turns out the victim of this alleged assault did not even report the incident, but Clarkson did it himself.  Still sure there's been an assault by Clarkson?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I am


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 13, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Turns out the victim of this alleged assault did not even report the incident, but Clarkson did it himself.  Still sure there's been an assault by Clarkson?
		
Click to expand...

If the assistant producer had reported the 'incident' I think he would be aware of the outcome that is happening now.


----------



## JackieD (Mar 13, 2015)

On Sky News this mornig therer's a family claiming they saw the whole thing and how Clarkson is a horrible man etc etc


Happy they got their 5 minutes.


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 13, 2015)

Heard on the radio this morning that a family that was eating in the same restaurant claim to have witnessed the whole thing.
According to the report they describe a "4 letter word tirade", but there was no mention of any physical violence.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 13, 2015)

JackieD said:



			On Sky News this mornig therer's a family claiming they saw the whole thing and how Clarkson is a horrible man etc etc


Happy they got their 5 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

Guessing the old boy is not a Jezza fan then


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 13, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Guessing the old boy is not a Jezza fan then
		
Click to expand...

Not after what is supposed to have witnessed I suspect.


----------



## richy (Mar 13, 2015)

What would of happened if the producer had of retaliated and knocked him spark out?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 13, 2015)

richy said:



			What would of happened if the producer had of retaliated and knocked him spark out?
		
Click to expand...

People would have queued up to by him a beer.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2015)

richy said:



			What would of happened if the producer had of retaliated and knocked him spark out?
		
Click to expand...

He'd have been the new DG of the BBC


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 14, 2015)

Not too fussed about Jezza more concerned for the folk in production who could well be looking for new employment through no fault of their own...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2015)

He wrote in his column in the Sun (yes I know but that's where he writes!) about it maybe time for the old dinosaur to move on. His words. I wonder if that's a huge hint that he and the BBC will just quietly part company when the contract expires and he's already got something else lined up


----------



## Lump (Mar 14, 2015)

words getting about that Jezza has quit, with May and hammond following quickly behindâ€¦


----------



## Sharktooth (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 15, 2015)

he owns 35% of the production company,i think this was a smoke screen because this weeks CELEB in a reasonably priced car was going to be GARY LINACRE a man more hated than PUTIN good on the production bloke for taking one for the team.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 15, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			he owns 35% of the production company,i think this was a smoke screen because this weeks CELEB in a reasonably priced car was going to be *GARY LINACRE a man more hated than PUTIN* good on the production bloke for taking one for the team.
		
Click to expand...

is that a joke?


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 15, 2015)

Sharktooth said:



View attachment 14397

Click to expand...

Up there with one of the silliest posts on here!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 15, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			he owns 35% of the production company,i think this was a smoke screen because this weeks CELEB in a reasonably priced car was going to be GARY LINACRE a man more hated than PUTIN good on the production bloke for taking one for the team.
		
Click to expand...

In his best Foxholer Typing voice,  If you are going to diss the bloke at least spell his name properly.

slight over reaction possibly there, what has he ever done to deserve that tirade, 48 goals for England, never booked or sent off, or is it that he is minted and has a nice lifestyle and a cracking looking Mrs?:blah:


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 15, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			In his best Foxholer Typing voice,  If you are going to diss the bloke at least spell his name properly.

slight over reaction possibly there, what has he ever done to deserve that tirade, 48 goals for England, never booked or sent off, or is it that he is minted and has a nice lifestyle and a cracking looking Mrs?:blah:
		
Click to expand...

NO same as some on here dont like CLARKSON who if everyone was honest they think a lot of what he says and thinks is ok,as opposed to the self righteous cheated on my wife disliked by a lot of his counterparts LINEKER,could not care less about his money or wife met him a few times and on each occasion he was a to**er to everyone around him.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 15, 2015)

I can't see how there can be any kind of resolution now that a senior BBC executive has compared supporters of Jeremy Clarkson to those that "turned a blind eye to Savile's appalling crimes".

Whether you like Clarkson or not it seems a bit extreme to be comparing the situation with a prolific paedophile.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Gear-host-personally-apologised-BBC-boss.html

And I apologise for posting a link to the Daily Mail.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 15, 2015)

Good replacement programme


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 15, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Good replacement programme
		
Click to expand...

About the sparrows ?

Biggest doorknobs going them lot


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2015)

I think Clarkson will leave the BBC. Apparently the "investigation" is due to start tomorrow


----------



## Wildrover (Mar 16, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			About the sparrows ?

Biggest doorknobs going them lot 

Click to expand...

Steady on Phil, civvies love 'em


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 16, 2015)

Wildrover said:



			Steady on Phil, civvies love 'em 

Click to expand...

The civvies can have them


----------



## Slime (Mar 16, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The civvies can have them



Click to expand...

What's the problem with them?


*Slime*.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 16, 2015)

Surprised to hear Jonnathan Ross on standby duty for Radio 2 Steve Wright Show.
How long has it been since the Andrew Sachs debacle?

Perhaps there is hope for a Clarkson return in 5 years on BBC4


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 16, 2015)

JR has done the show before. When any scandal breaks, in showbiz or politics, the best thing to do is take your medicine, accept your guilt, say sorry, shut up and disappear. Within 12-18 months people will have either forgotten or forgiven whatever it was that you did and you can gently be re-introduced. Plenty of examples. Worst thing you can do is make a fuss or let it drag on.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 16, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Surprised to hear Jonnathan Ross on standby duty for Radio 2 Steve Wright Show.
How long has it been since the Andrew Sachs debacle?
		
Click to expand...

Russel Brand is a guest tomorrow!




(he's not, but imagine it! Peoples heads would explode!!)


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Mar 16, 2015)

I liked the red arrows programme.


----------



## Grogger (Mar 25, 2015)

Few reports suggesting that he may get the sack today. Probably just paper talk but a lot of them saying it.  

It's the right thing to do.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 25, 2015)

The BBC have no choice but to get rid of him, that's been the situation since the whole thing started. It's just been a matter of going through the necessary process.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 25, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Few reports suggesting that he may get the sack today. Probably just paper talk but a lot of them saying it.  

It's the right thing to do.
		
Click to expand...

Surely the "right thing to do" is for them to look at the evidence and then make a decision. From the beginning the story has been changing. First it was reported that he'd punched the guy, then that he'd swung a punch but missed and then that he'd just shouted and sworn at him. Depending on which, if any, of those are true would affect if Clarkson gets sacked.

If either of the first two are true then he has to be sacked. The third option wouldn't necessarily get him sacked. Or it might have been none of the above.


----------



## Grogger (Mar 25, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



*Surely the "right thing to do" is for them to look at the evidence and then make a decision*. From the beginning the story has been changing. First it was reported that he'd punched the guy, then that he'd swung a punch but missed and then that he'd just shouted and sworn at him. Depending on which, if any, of those are true would affect if Clarkson gets sacked.

If either of the first two are true then he has to be sacked. The third option wouldn't necessarily get him sacked. Or it might have been none of the above.
		
Click to expand...

Which is what they've been doing I'd imagine?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 25, 2015)

Word on BBC this morning was of 30mins of abuse followed by some form of 'assault'.  I love/hate JC - but if true this not really on.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 25, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Which is what they've been doing I'd imagine?
		
Click to expand...

My response was to your suggestion that the right thing to do was sack him. Unless you've been on the panel listening to the evidence you have no idea if it is the right thing to do or not.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 25, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Word on BBC this morning was of 30mins of abuse followed by some form of 'assault'.  I love/hate JC - but if true this not really on.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree that if there was any kind of physical assault then he has to be sacked.


----------



## Grogger (Mar 25, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Word on BBC this morning was of 30mins of abuse followed by some form of 'assault'. I love/hate JC - but if true this not really on.
		
Click to expand...

Not on at all.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 25, 2015)

If a blow actually landed then he should of been gone already... If it was just a matter of 'handbags at dawn' then you have to look at the conduct of both parties involved... We all think we know Clarksons past employment record but how many know the other fella's?


----------



## CMAC (Mar 25, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Absolutely agree that if there was any kind of physical assault then he has to be sacked.
		
Click to expand...

just to caveat that, even verbal abuse and bullying should be punished severely. I have seen abhorrent verbal and environment bullying which in some cases can be worse.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 25, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Surely the "right thing to do" is for them to look at the evidence and then make a decision. From the beginning the story has been changing. First it was reported that he'd punched the guy, then that he'd swung a punch but missed and then that he'd just shouted and sworn at him. Depending on which, if any, of those are true would affect if Clarkson gets sacked.

If either of the first two are true then he has to be sacked. The third option wouldn't necessarily get him sacked. Or it might have been none of the above.
		
Click to expand...

According to the producer the three presenters and himself were the only ones present when the blow was struck/missed
He alledgedly had a trip to A&E though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			According to the producer the three presenters and himself were the only ones present when the blow was struck/missed
He alledgedly had a trip to A&E though
		
Click to expand...

Do you have the link to the article from where you get that info ?

Wasn't there an article that said a family was present that saw the incident in the restaurant


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you have the link to the article from where you get that info ?

Wasn't there an article that said a family was present that saw the incident in the restaurant
		
Click to expand...

There was, I suppose they may not have seen any "afters" though.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you have the link to the article from where you get that info ?

Wasn't there an article that said a family was present that saw the incident in the restaurant
		
Click to expand...

I've seen several articles that have published this version of events i.e. only the 3 presenters and the producer were present.

Here is a link to one...

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/jeremy-cla...ss-assault-charges-if-bbc-whitewashes-1492340


----------



## Sweep (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks like he's gone...


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 25, 2015)

It's over, he's out. The right and only decision they could make.


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 25, 2015)

Well there you go.

Unacceptable behaviour, only possible outcome really.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2015)

That's the end of Top Gear on the BBC then


----------



## Grogger (Mar 25, 2015)

Good decision! Don't know how it was ever in doubt? The guys a bully and you can't go round assaulting innocent people. 

Sad thing is this won't be the last we see of him.


----------



## jp5 (Mar 25, 2015)

What an idiot.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 25, 2015)

Interesting that he has not been sacked, his contract will not be renewed. Quite different. I presume it must have been so close to renewal that it was not worth going through the legal process of cancellation.


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 25, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Interesting that he has not been sacked, his contract will not be renewed. Quite different. I presume it must have been so close to renewal that it was not worth going through the legal process of cancellation.
		
Click to expand...

Contract is up at the end of this month.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 25, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Interesting that he has not been sacked, his contract will not be renewed. Quite different.
		
Click to expand...

It's because he wasn't an employee. He was contracted to do Top Gear and the conditions of that are quite different to being directly employed.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's the end of Top Gear on the BBC then
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

Because the chemistry which makes it successful will now disappear and they won't be able to recreate it with other presenters.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 25, 2015)

It makes too much money for the BBC for them to bin it. It will re emerge with new presenters.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It makes too much money for the BBC for them to bin it. It will re emerge with new presenters.
		
Click to expand...

It makes money mainly down to the presenters themselves making the programme into the success it is. Anything else now will be a poor substitute.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 25, 2015)

Agree with Phil. Top Gear is dead without Clarkson. Hammond and May said they wouldn't do it without Jeremy. So I'd say it's the end.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 25, 2015)

If you owned the rights to the programme would you end it and pander to the presenters, so losing a huge stream of money OR would you get three new presenters in? Line up over here please......


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 25, 2015)

TG an excellent program but the BBC had no choice, too much pressure from outside. They have to be seen to be doing the right thing, whether it is right or not.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 25, 2015)

Maybe the Stig could host the show


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 25, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you owned the rights to the programme would you end it and pander to the presenters, so losing a huge stream of money OR would you get three new presenters in? Line up over here please......
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, it betrays a complete lack of imagination to think these guys can't be replaced. The show will be different, of course, but that's no bad thing as it was long overdue a shake up, IMO!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you owned the rights to the programme would you end it and pander to the presenters, so losing a huge stream of money OR would you get three new presenters in? Line up over here please......
		
Click to expand...

But the reason why the huge stream of money is because of those three presenters - they are the reason why - not the format or content but the way it's presented by them and their chemistry 

They won't ever be able to recreate it 

Another channel will though with the three of them


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Exactly, it betrays a complete lack of imagination to think these guys can't be replaced. The show will be different, of course, but that's no bad thing as it was long overdue a shake up, IMO!
		
Click to expand...

They were the imagination , they were the chemistry and creative side of the programme - it was their ideas and it was successful because of them - without them it's 5th Gear.


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 25, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Exactly, it betrays a complete lack of imagination to think these guys can't be replaced. The show will be different, of course, but that's no bad thing as it was long overdue a shake up, IMO!
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, we keep hearing that its tired, needs a shake up etc...yet its gone from strength to strength in the last decade, mainly down to the 3 presenters.

I think this spells the beginning of the end for TG.


----------



## DanFST (Mar 25, 2015)

I met Richard Hammond at an awards do a few years back. And he was saying JC actually owns a very large percentage of the top gear Franchise. 

As such it will explain why he can't be fired from the BBC, as he's not technically an employee. Also depending who holds the majority, he could also take top gear to another channel.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought Clarkson sold his stake to the BBC a while back?



Liverpoolphil said:



			But the reason why the huge stream of money is because of those three presenters - they are the reason why - not the format or content but the way it's presented by them and their chemistry 

They won't ever be able to recreate it 

*Another channel will though with the three of them*

Click to expand...

This will work so much better than what will effectively become 5th Gear on the BBC. The BBC will never replace Clarkson, and without the 3 presenters they have nothing. Clarkson, Hammond and May are Top Gear. It will fade and die without them.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 25, 2015)

Clarkson sold his share back to the BBC a year or two ago.


----------



## ADB (Mar 25, 2015)

Expect to see Mr Clarkson fronting a show on Sky in the not too distant future.....


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But the reason why the huge stream of money is because of those three presenters - they are the reason why - not the format or content but the way it's presented by them and their chemistry 

They won't ever be able to recreate it 

Another channel will though with the three of them
		
Click to expand...

Just Curious Phil , ( havent read whole thread so apologies if already asked )

So they can carry on what way they like ? if you racially abused someone (im not easily offended by the Irish bit ) but its still abuse & seemingly thumped him & split his lip


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 25, 2015)

snaphookwedge said:



			Expect to see Mr Clarkson fronting a show on Sky in the not too distant future.....
		
Click to expand...

Did sky not sack some presenters for far less comments ? would they risk it ?


----------



## richy (Mar 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It makes money mainly down to the presenters themselves making the programme into the success it is. Anything else now will be a poor substitute.
		
Click to expand...

Those presenters were the reason I stopped watching. Started to become very irritating


----------



## DanFST (Mar 25, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Clarkson sold his share back to the BBC a year or two ago.
		
Click to expand...


Ahh, What an idiot, He would have made a mint off his share! Do you know how much for?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Just Curious Phil , ( havent read whole thread so apologies if already asked )

So they can carry on what way they like ? if you racially abused someone (im not easily offended by the Irish bit ) but its still abuse & seemingly thumped him & split his lip
		
Click to expand...

Oh don't get me wrong - what he did was wrong and deserved punished for his actions


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 25, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Did sky not sack some presenters for far less comments ? would they risk it ?
		
Click to expand...

keys and grey...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2015)

richy said:



			Those presenters were the reason I stopped watching. Started to become very irritating
		
Click to expand...

But those presenters are why 350 mil plus watch it week in week out around the world.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 25, 2015)

DanFST said:



			Ahh, What an idiot, He would have made a mint off his share! Do you know how much for?
		
Click to expand...

Sure I saw a figure of Â£20m somewhere, but before anyone asks no I don't have a link


----------



## DanFST (Mar 25, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			keys and grey...
		
Click to expand...


Who are still employed by BskyB!


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh don't get me wrong - what he did was wrong and deserved punished for his actions
		
Click to expand...


I agree, constant  bullyboy behaviour with now added thugish spoilt child behaviour , left BBC with no choice , would have been an insulting decision not to sack someone in his position in this case 

IMO of course


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 25, 2015)

DanFST said:



			Who are still employed by BskyB!
		
Click to expand...

Thats who i meant , must admit i did not know they were still employed by the same presenter , surprised to hear it too . to be honest


----------



## ger147 (Mar 25, 2015)

DanFST said:



			Who are still employed by BskyB!
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure?  Last time I heard of Gray was his middle east gig and on BT sport as a commentator.

Didn't know he was back at Sky?


----------



## DanFST (Mar 25, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Thats who i meant , must admit i did not know they were still employed by the same presenter , surprised to hear it too . to be honest
		
Click to expand...


I actually got it wrong, they aren't. I'm not sure of the Link between Talksport and Sky, as I know their is some Ofcom Rules. However there is definitely a relationship their. 

Now the both work for Al Jazeera in Qatar, no worries about being derogatory to women there!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 25, 2015)

DanFST said:



			Ahh, What an idiot, He would have made a mint off his share! Do you know how much for?
		
Click to expand...

Apparently it was "commercially confidential" but presumably a tidy sum. He and the producer who also owned a chunk, continued to get a percentage of overseas sales as well, supposedly. I doubt he will have done badly from it.

Keys and Gray are over in Qatar now working for Al-Jazeera. Do Sky have a share of that?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 25, 2015)

Presenters can easily jump ship. How toxic was Jonathan Ross but he kept his head down and emerged at ITV and all was forgotten. He is even back at the BBC on the radio now. If the Top Gear 3 went to another channel it would take 4-6 months to put a new programme together by which time the dust would have blown over. 

Channels will be lining up to take them, it makes economic sense and in entertainment economics win over morals every time.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 25, 2015)

DanFST said:



			Ahh, What an idiot, He would have made a mint off his share! Do you know how much for?
		
Click to expand...

Er...No idiot in that regard! He owned 30% (his Producer mate owned 20% with Beeb owning 50%) and he/they sold to Beeb. Company valued at between 50 and 100 million, so probably at top end of that! He did 'make a mint' out of it!


----------



## DanFST (Mar 25, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Er...No idiot in that regard! He owned 30% (his Producer mate owned 20% with Beeb owning 50%) and he/they sold to Beeb. Company valued at between 50 and 100 million, so probably at top end of that!
		
Click to expand...

I don't know the numbers, or even that he sold it until 5 minutes ago. But i'm still willing to bet he would have made more off dividends than he received for the payout.

Edit: Although he would have received a wage per show since he sold it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2015)

Think it's the only sensible option given Clarkson's previous history and the corporation has stopped short of sacking him and so it seems the best option for the parting of the waves. I don't like the programme and to be honest it has been stuck in a rut of trying to find the most ludicrous situation to put a vehicle in for a while and the show has lost its way.

Clearly it's popular and there is a charisma amongst the presenters but to say it'll be the detah knell of the programme would seem to be short sighted and the BBC has a great opportunity to reinvent the show under the Top Gear banner and change direction and content. That doesn't have to mean a dramatic plummet in audience figures and even if the show does lose numbers, the Top Gear "brand" will still be sold around the world and make the BBC a vast amount of money

Whether Clarkson and the others appear elsewhere (Sky) is open to debate (atlhough it seems pretty clear cut to me) and I imagine Sky will make them a generous offer to join. What format the show will take and whether it'll be a straight reincarnation of the existing format is less clear and I wonder if the BBC has branded things like "Star in a reasonably priced car" to stop it being used elsewhere.

In the end the outcome was inevitable


----------



## Slime (Mar 25, 2015)

DanFST said:



			Ahh, What an idiot, He would have made a mint off his share! Do you know how much for?
		
Click to expand...

I read somewhere that JC sold his share for Â£14 million.


*Slime*.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 25, 2015)

so the decision after all this and his admitted verbal and physical abuse of an employee, is that they are not renewing his contract!!  which is up for renewal anyway at the end of March. Harsh punishment indeed.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They were the imagination , they were the chemistry and creative side of the programme - it was their ideas and it was successful because of them - without them it's 5th Gear.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. And now it will be different and maybe it will be crap but it is ridiculous to think it can't be decent and successful with anyone else.


----------



## Wildrover (Mar 25, 2015)

So there is officially nothing worth watching on the BBC now, and not paying the Lic fee has/is being decriminalised, mmmmmm??


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 25, 2015)

Forget That knob from Top Gear losing his job. 
Zayn as quit 1D!!!!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 25, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yes. And now it will be different and maybe it will be crap but it is ridiculous to think it can't be decent and successful with anyone else.
		
Click to expand...

Has a UK car show other than Top Gear hosted by Clarkson, Hammond and May ever been any good?


----------



## ADB (Mar 25, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Did sky not sack some presenters for far less comments ? would they risk it ?
		
Click to expand...

I had it from a pretty reliable source of gossip from that industry  

No such thing as bad press


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 25, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Has a UK car show other than Top Gear hosted by Clarkson, Hammond and May ever been any good?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know. All I'm saying is that it is impossible to say whether TG with different presenters would be a success or not. They make it internationally with different presenters, don't they? Are any of those any good?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 25, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I don't know. All I'm saying is that it is impossible to say whether TG with different presenters would be a success or not. They make it internationally with different presenters, don't they? Are any of those any good?
		
Click to expand...

Both Chris Evans & Steve Coogan would be very good for the show IMO.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 25, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Both Chris Evans & Steve Coogan would be very good for the show IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Evans has ruled himself out - several times!


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm not disappointed, I stopped watching TG as it was too predictable. I like some aspects like the star in a car etc... But a proper car program would be nice.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 25, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Evans has ruled himself out - several times!
		
Click to expand...

This I know,just saying I think he'd be good for the show.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 25, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Forget That knob from Top Gear losing his job. 
Zayn as quit 1D!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Dont Joke bout it im going home to desolation , if Niall Horan goes im packing up my stuff and going with him


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 25, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Dont Joke bout it im going home to desolation , if Niall Horan goes im packing up my stuff and going with him
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:
Nah it's all about Harry.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 25, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			:rofl:
Nah it's all about Harry.
		
Click to expand...


I AINT joking mate .. honestly . (well maybe bout the going with Niall , but not the desolation )


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought it had been offered to Judy Finnegan's husband.
He's quite good, seems a natural fit for continuity for Clarkson.

Needs a female presenter as well. The Ayr lass that does F1 would be good IMO.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 25, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I thought it had been offered to* Judy Finnegan's husband.*
He's quite good, seems a natural fit for continuity for Clarkson.

Needs a female presenter as well. The Ayr lass that does F1 would be good IMO.
		
Click to expand...

What!   Old pencil neck?


----------



## c1973 (Mar 25, 2015)

And it could have been all to easy to ensure it never happened in the first place. 

Whoever was in charge of the whole 'on location' on some bloody freezing windswept moor shoot should have ensured that hot food and refreshments were readily available, cos I'm willing to bet that there has never been a shortage of food/refreshments when 'management' have a meeting or such like. 

Suggesting a cheese and cold meat platter!!!.........bloody clown was asking for a slap imvho. 



Agree with LP, the programme probably won't be anywhere near as good now. Hopefully the 3 of them set up a rival programme in the same vein.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 25, 2015)

I think it will be inevitable that the other two will go with him,- their contracts are up soon as well I believe.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yes. And now it will be different and maybe it will be crap but it is ridiculous to think it can't be decent and successful with anyone else.
		
Click to expand...

How many other car shows have been decent and successful ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How many other car shows have been decent and successful ?
		
Click to expand...

How many has there been? 
How many have had a budget like Top Gear?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I don't know. All I'm saying is that it is impossible to say whether TG with different presenters would be a success or not. They make it internationally with different presenters, don't they? Are any of those any good?
		
Click to expand...

Top Gear has been started in other countries - Australia , Germany for example - none of them have reached the same popularity as TG - the Aus one finished because people weren't watching it.

Ch5 and Sky have both had car programmes and both are poor in comparison 

Top Gear is successful because of the three presenters. Anything else would and has shown to be a poor substitute


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 25, 2015)

BBC losing Top Gear programme if that's what happens may well be a pity - indeed it may be a 'disaster' for some - and it may well result in loss of income for the BBC.  But that's all rather besides the point given JC physically and verbally abused a work colleague.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 25, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			BBC losing Top Gear programme if that's what happens may well be a pity - indeed it may be a 'disaster' for some - and it may well result in loss of income for the BBC.  But that's all rather besides the point given JC physically and verbally abused a work colleague.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on,surely the Bbc had no choice. 
Violence in the workplace is a sackable offence,no matter who you are. 
If I chinned a work colleague I'd expect the sack.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How many other car shows have been decent and successful ?
		
Click to expand...

You make me laugh. So there can never be another car show ever without JC?

Don't be such a close-minded naysayer!

It might not be easy, but there is no reason that another bunch of presenters couldn't be as, or even more, successful. Unless nobody gives them a chance.....

Anyway, top gear stopped being a "car show" as such a long time ago. It's long been a vehicle (pun intended) for middle aged men arsing around. In fairness there seems to be a big audience for such shenanigans.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			You make me laugh. So there can never be another car show ever without JC?

Don't be such a close-minded naysayer!

It might not be easy, but there is no reason that another bunch of presenters couldn't be as, or even more, successful. Unless nobody gives them a chance.....

Anyway, top gear stopped being a "car show" as such a long time ago. It's long been a vehicle (pun intended) for middle aged men arsing around. In fairness there seems to be a big audience for such shenanigans.
		
Click to expand...

It's not being just about being without JC - it's the program being without all three of them 

The three of them make it the program it is - regardless of what people think it's their chemistry and banter that makes it the successful extremely popular program it is 

Other channels have broadcast shows with presenters showing cars etc - 5th Gear for example - how many watch that ? It's not being closed minded - it's clearly seeing the appeal of the show to the hundreds of millions around the world and clearly understanding that you can't force the chemistry they had , you can't manufacture the way they worked together - TG was all them , they created the ideas , they scripted it , they naturally interacted together to make it popular entertainment - global superstars queued up to be on the show - it is massive because of Clarkson , May and Hammond not because it's called Top Gear.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 25, 2015)

c1973 said:



			And it could have been all to easy to ensure it never happened in the first place. 

Whoever was in charge of the whole 'on location' on some bloody freezing windswept moor shoot should have ensured that hot food and refreshments were readily available, cos I'm willing to bet that there has never been a shortage of food/refreshments when 'management' have a meeting or such like. 

Suggesting a cheese and cold meat platter!!!.........bloody clown was asking for a slap imvho. 



Agree with LP, the programme probably won't be anywhere near as good now. Hopefully the 3 of them set up a rival programme in the same vein.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, of course it could have been avoided.

All it needed was for Clarkson & May not to be late because they stayed in the pub, and for Clarkson not to be an arrogant oaf.

Doubtless all those leaping to his defence would be quite happy at work if one of their "bosses" took a swing at them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Absolutely, of course it could have been avoided.

All it needed was for Clarkson & May not to be late because they stayed in the pub, and for Clarkson not to be an arrogant oaf.

Doubtless all those leaping to his defence would be quite happy at work if one of their "bosses" took a swing at them.
		
Click to expand...

Just be clear i dont beleive anyone has leapt to his defence for his actions on here.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just be clear i dont beleive anyone has leapt to his defence for his actions on here.
		
Click to expand...

Did you not read the quote attached to my post.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 25, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Absolutely, of course it could have been avoided.

All it needed was for Clarkson & May not to be late because they stayed in the pub, and for Clarkson not to be an arrogant oaf.

Doubtless all those leaping to his defence would be quite happy at work if one of their "bosses" took a swing at them.
		
Click to expand...

Post was intended to be tongue in cheek, probably never came across that way though.


----------



## richy (Mar 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's not being just about being without JC - it's the program being without all three of them 

The three of them make it the program it is - regardless of what people think it's their chemistry and banter that makes it the successful extremely popular program it is 

Other channels have broadcast shows with presenters showing cars etc - 5th Gear for example - how many watch that ? It's not being closed minded - it's clearly seeing the appeal of the show to the hundreds of millions around the world and clearly understanding that you can't force the chemistry they had , you can't manufacture the way they worked together - TG was all them , they created the ideas , they scripted it , they naturally interacted together to make it popular entertainment - global superstars queued up to be on the show - it is massive because of Clarkson , May and Hammond not because it's called Top Gear.
		
Click to expand...

I think the appeal is the things they do rather than who they are. 

I remember when I used to watch it back when it was mildly amusing and thinking "this is quite funny but clarkson/Hammond/May is still a dick"


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Did you not read the quote attached to my post.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and can quite clearly see it was tongue in cheek


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes and can quite clearly see it was tongue in cheek
		
Click to expand...

Smart after the event eh! Helped by c1973's second post.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 25, 2015)

richy said:



			I think the appeal is the things they do rather than who they are. 

I remember when I used to watch it back when it was mildly amusing and thinking "this is quite funny but clarkson/Hammond/May is still a dick"
		
Click to expand...

Hammond is just there to massage Clarksons ego.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Smart after the event eh! Helped by c1973's second post.
		
Click to expand...

Not really because it looked to me after reading a lot of c1973 posts that he was clearly joking and i took it as such.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not really because it looked to me after reading a lot of c1973 posts that he was clearly joking and i took it as such.
		
Click to expand...


You saying my posts are a joke, ya Scouse.......???  You starting,eh,eh.  


*for the avoidance of doubt, that was tongue in cheek*


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 25, 2015)

I wish I could punch someone in work I didn't like safe in the knowledge I'd get a raise from a competitor and get my mates to come with me.
Sounds like win win for JC. And on that bombshell goodnight.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 25, 2015)

You can just see the 'new top gear' on the BBC.

''Hi, I'm (quota filling female) here on the new top gear, with (quota filling ethnic minority) and guest presenter (various ethnic,gender,political beliefs represented on a weekly basis). 

Let's look at the new Ford focus.....oh it's pretty, and has room for a baby seat in the back as well as space for a weekly shop in the boot......it's, erm, red! Aaaand.....you put petrol in this bit here.....oh, petrol.....thats bad.....let's look at the new electric car  from Nissan.....oh, it's blue, that matches my shoes......''

Can't wait.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2015)

So Top Gear is on all over the world? They don't all have Clarkson and the others fronting each one so it's nonsense to say it is them that make the show. It seems the police are know taking an interest for assault as the producer ended up taking himself to A&E so I don't think the fall out has finished yet


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2015)

c1973 said:



			You can just see the 'new top gear' on the BBC.

''Hi, I'm (quota filling female) here on the new top gear, with (quota filling ethnic minority) and guest presenter (various ethnic,gender,political beliefs represented on a weekly basis). 

Let's look at the new Ford focus.....oh it's pretty, and has room for a baby seat in the back as well as space for a weekly shop in the boot......it's, erm, red! Aaaand.....you put petrol in this bit here.....oh, petrol.....thats bad.....let's look at the new electric car  from Nissan.....oh, it's blue, that matches my shoes......''

Can't wait. 

Click to expand...

Described 5th Gear perfectly


----------



## drdel (Mar 25, 2015)

If the Police take it up I thought they then passed it to the Criminal Prosecution Service (CPS) to bring Clarkson to court. I thought the CPS were only supposed to take cases to court if the victim reported being assaulted ( he didn't as far as I've read), it is in the Public interest or because the 'suspect' was likely to do it again and is therefore a danger to society and needs locking up!

So IMO it seems like a waste of time and money by the Police and CPS just for the sake of being seen to do stuff.

Not a Clarkson or Top Gear fan; he's been dropped so lets move on.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 25, 2015)

Shamelessly lifted from the Grauniad, but it made me smile: 

Surely they could have Mario Balotelli?

Like Clarkson, he has experience of driving around in ludicrous and outrageously expensive cars while throwing his money about, falling out with his co-workers, messing about with fireworks and setting fire to things. That and heâ€™s not as good as he used to be.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 25, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Absolutely, of course it could have been avoided.

All it needed was for Clarkson & May not to be late because they stayed in the pub, and for Clarkson not to be an arrogant oaf.
...
		
Click to expand...

That would have been a couple of very big asks though - particularly the 2nd one!

It was bound to happen at some stage and with contract renewal coming up, I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't all staged/deliberate - by JC of course!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			That would have been a couple of very big asks though - particularly the 2nd one!
		
Click to expand...

Fair point well made


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 25, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So Top Gear is on all over the world? They don't all have Clarkson and the others fronting each one so it's nonsense to say it is them that make the show. It seems the police are know taking an interest for assault as the producer ended up taking himself to A&E so I don't think the fall out has finished yet
		
Click to expand...

The BBC version with clarkson may and Hammond is broadcast all over the world.  There are some local imitations (Germany, US Oz) but they aren't as popular as the UK one even in their own countries.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 25, 2015)

That guy who got punched sounds like a right twonk. Who the hell goes to A & E after being punched?


----------



## Captainron (Mar 25, 2015)

Sky will have Top Gear by next year. Those lads are going to make shed loads of cash off this


----------



## richart (Mar 25, 2015)

Birchy said:



			That guy who got punched sounds like a right twonk. Who the hell goes to A & E after being punched? 

Click to expand...

 I think he needed to so he could employ injurylawyersforU.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 25, 2015)

richart said:



			I think he needed to so he could employ injurylawyersforU.
		
Click to expand...

Nail on the head, he will do very well out of this.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 26, 2015)

Captainron said:



			Sky will have Top Gear by next year. Those lads are going to make shed loads of cash off this
		
Click to expand...


Only if the BBC sell back the rights.
Good chance to make a bob or two for the licence payers.

The police seem to be involved now.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 26, 2015)

I think the BBC will want to keep the programme.   No one is indispensable so there should be no insurmountable problems with getting a new crew.    I think the current format was getting a bit hackneyed and needed a revamp.


----------



## richy (Mar 26, 2015)

Phone in on 5live about this. Some of the people trying to defend his actions is actual comedy gold :rofl:


----------



## One Planer (Mar 26, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			I think the BBC will want to keep the programme.   No one is indispensable so there should be no insurmountable problems with getting a new crew.    I think the current format was getting a bit hackneyed and needed a revamp.
		
Click to expand...

But, as has already been said, the current mould/cast/crew are/were working extremely well and making many millions of Â£Â£Â£ for the BBC.

May and Hammonds contracts are due for renewal at the end of the current season. 

If Sky were to offer a package to all 3 to start a new series, heavily advertised it and was made in similar fashion to the current Top Gear, I think it would do well.

Let's be honest, Sky's pockets are a lot, lot deeper than the BBc's so the potential is definitely there.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Top Gear has been started in other countries - Australia , Germany for example - none of them have reached the same popularity as TG - the Aus one finished because people weren't watching it.

Ch5 and Sky have both had car programmes and both are poor in comparison 

*Top Gear is successful because of Clarkson*. Anything else would and has shown to be a poor substitute
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you !!!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 26, 2015)

richy said:



			Phone in on 5live about this. Some of the people trying to defend his actions is actual comedy gold :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely astonishing.
Takes all sorts I suppose.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 26, 2015)

Gareth said:



			But, as has already been said, the current mould/cast/crew are/were working extremely well and making many millions of Â£Â£Â£ for the BBC.

May and Hammonds contracts are due for renewal at the end of the current season. 

If Sky were to offer a package to all 3 to start a new series, heavily advertised it and was made in similar fashion to the current Top Gear, I think it would do well.

Let's be honest, Sky's pockets are a lot, lot deeper than the BBc's so the potential is definitely there.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to disappoint you but Sky and Channel Four have stated they would not sign then [don't think bargepole was mentioned though]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 26, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sorry to disappoint you but Sky and Channel Four have stated they would not sign then [don't think bargepole was mentioned though]
		
Click to expand...

I did read somewhere that Sky tried desperately to sign them two years ago but Clarkson and Wilman stayed loyal to the BBC, Someone will want them and it will just be rebranded. 

The BBC had to make a stance but whoever replaces them all will have a very hard time because they cant win with the press, if they try the same format its just copying and wont be as funny and if it turns back to a serious car show then it will get slated for been boring.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			I think the BBC will want to keep the programme.   No one is indispensable so there should be no insurmountable problems with getting a new crew.    I think the current format was getting a bit hackneyed and needed a revamp.
		
Click to expand...

Why does a programme need a revamp when it was clear its success and popularity was growing each series - surely that points to the current format working extremely well ?


----------



## ger147 (Mar 26, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sorry to disappoint you but Sky and Channel Four have stated they would not sign then [don't think bargepole was mentioned though]
		
Click to expand...

That's actually not what they said. "No plans to work with..." is not equal to "we won't sign him."

Plans could materialise pretty quickly...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sorry to disappoint you but Sky and Channel Four have stated they would not sign then [don't think bargepole was mentioned though]
		
Click to expand...

Have they ? 

Again is that in an article ?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why does a programme need a revamp when it was clear its success and popularity was growing each series - surely that points to the current format working extremely well ?
		
Click to expand...

Is it impossible to improve on the current format..?


----------



## CMAC (Mar 26, 2015)

On the radio 4 this morning Richard Hammonds very close friend (forgotten his name but its on record with the programme) said he speaks with Richard daily and has stated categorically that Hammond and May will walk with Clarkson, plus he said that Netflix and Sky have offered "huge sums of money..." to take the three of them.


----------



## Grogger (Mar 26, 2015)

I wonder if Clarkson would have walked if it was Richard Hammond or James May in his situation?


----------



## freddielong (Mar 26, 2015)

BBC has just killed it's most successful tv show, they guy in charge should go. If anyone else in any other business killed their most successful product just on matter of principle they would be removed.

Jeremy Clarkson has always been an ass why is it suddenly a suprise


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Is it impossible to improve on the current format..?
		
Click to expand...

I believe it is now without the three of them


----------



## One Planer (Mar 26, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Is it impossible to improve on the current format..?
		
Click to expand...

If it ain't broke?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 26, 2015)

Grogger said:



			I wonder if Clarkson would have walked if it was Richard Hammond or James May in his situation?
		
Click to expand...

I actually think he would, He has enough money not to work again and I do believe he is loyal to them both.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 26, 2015)

Give this a read. It's Piers Morgan's open letter to Jeremy Clarkson. It's actually very sad. Tells of a man who was, according to Morgan, on the brink of a meltdown. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ng-loyal-hard-working-producer-not-again.html


----------



## CMAC (Mar 26, 2015)

freddielong said:



			BBC has just killed it's most successful tv show, they guy in charge should go. If anyone else in any other business killed their most successful product just on matter of principle they would be removed.

Jeremy Clarkson has always been an ass why is it suddenly a suprise
		
Click to expand...

this a joke?

You condone 20 mins of vile (unprintable) language tirade, unprovoked, against a work colleague which culminated in a 30 second physical assault requiring the individual to attend a physician.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2015)

Gareth said:



			If it ain't broke?
		
Click to expand...

It is though, two knobend presenters (Clarkson and May) and a third who wouldn't look out of place on CeeBeebies.
They use The Stig too much, it's trite, predictable, oafish and about as funny as a kick in the nostrils. 
Can you tell I'm a fan?


----------



## CMAC (Mar 26, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Give this a read. It's Piers Morgan's open letter to Jeremy Clarkson. It's actually very sad. Tells of a man who was, according to Morgan, on the brink of a meltdown. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ng-loyal-hard-working-producer-not-again.html

Click to expand...

Good piece by Piers :thup:

Didnt know that Oisin Tymon is now being abused and threatened by Top Gear fans on social media, speaks volumes about the fans they attract.


----------



## Grogger (Mar 26, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Good piece by Piers :thup:

Didnt know that Oisin Tymon is now being abused and threatened by Top Gear fans on social media, speaks volumes about the fans they attract.
		
Click to expand...

Some of the tweets are pretty tragic. People saying that he should be killed for getting Clarkson sacked and wishing various other dreadful things on him.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 26, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			It is though, two knobend presenters (Clarkson and May) and a third who wouldn't look out of place on CeeBeebies.
They use The Stig too much, it's trite, predictable, oafish and about as funny as a kick in the nostrils. 
Can you tell I'm a fan? 

Click to expand...

And this thing that's broke makes how much (... and was growing)  in Â£Â£Â£  for the BBC?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2015)

Gareth said:



			And this thing that's broke makes how much (... and was growing)  in Â£Â£Â£  for the BBC?
		
Click to expand...

How much did the Transformer movies make?


----------



## One Planer (Mar 26, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			How much did the Transformer movies make?
		
Click to expand...



The point I was making is that the Top Gear franchise has been growing year on year bringing increased revenue into the BBC.

If, in business, something is working, growing and making a profit, you don't change the formula that's working. When something begins to slow or stops, then you make changes. Top Gear was hardly shrinking.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2015)

Gareth said:





The point I was making is that the Top Gear franchise has been growing year on year bringing increased revenue into the BBC.

If, in business, something is working, growing and making a profit, you don't change the formula that's working. When something begins to slow or stops, then you make changes. Top Gear was hardly shrinking.
		
Click to expand...


As a viewer I'm only interested in the quality of programmes, not how much it makes for the BBC.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 26, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			As a viewer I'm only interested in the quality of programmes, not how much it makes for the BBC.
		
Click to expand...

Which is your right :thup:

However there are many people out there who found the shows line up more than acceptable. Again, many more that didn't.

If we all liked the same thing, the world would be a boring place.


----------



## matt71 (Mar 26, 2015)

have the BBC said they will show the recorded bits yet for the show? Of course they will not being the studio stuff.


----------



## Grogger (Mar 26, 2015)

I get the distinct impression that people are blaming the BBC for all of this. The way I see it is Jeremy Clarkson had a choice to assault or not assault someone. He chose to assault someone thus ending Top Gear. I can't see how people aren't pissed off with him and are directing their anger at the BBC???


----------



## bobmac (Mar 26, 2015)

Some say...... JC is an oaf and a bully, others say he is a brilliant journalist/presenter.
All we know is, he's gone.

Tomorrows fish and chip paper


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 26, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Some say...... JC is an oaf and a bully, others say he is a brilliant journalist/presenter.
All we know is, he's gone.

Tomorrows fish and chip paper
		
Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## richy (Mar 26, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Good piece by Piers :thup:

Didnt know that Oisin Tymon is now being abused and threatened by Top Gear fans on social media, speaks volumes about the fans they attract.
		
Click to expand...

Probably the same morons that signed the petition to get him back.


----------



## KhalJimbo (Mar 26, 2015)

As far as I'm aware Clarkson owns the trademark and brand that is Top Gear. Bit of a catch 22 really, I don't think Top Gear would work without Clarkson if he sold the brand to the beed, and I don't think anyone else would want to produce the show after all of this if he took it with him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Good piece by Piers :thup:

Didnt know that Oisin Tymon is now being abused and threatened by Top Gear fans on social media, speaks volumes about the fans they attract.
		
Click to expand...

Let's not judge all top gear fans by the actions of a minority - everything will always have a moronic bunch of idiots who don't know how to act


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 26, 2015)

He's already sold his share of Top Gear to the BBC, so doesn't have anything to take with him. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...firm-set-capitalise-shows-global-success.html


----------



## KhalJimbo (Mar 26, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			He's already sold his share of Top Gear to the BBC, so doesn't have anything to take with him. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...firm-set-capitalise-shows-global-success.html

Click to expand...

 Ahh, thanks!! I did some googling but didn't see this one.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2015)

They were mentioning that Guy Martin fella to be the next host on the radio last night. 
Don't forget, people have VERY short memories


----------



## CMAC (Mar 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Let's not judge all top gear fans* by the actions of a minority - everything will always have a moronic bunch of idiots who don't know how to act
		
Click to expand...

lets not judge my post and assume I meant *ALL*


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 26, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			They were mentioning that Guy Martin fella to be the next host on the radio last night. 
Don't forget, people have VERY short memories 

Click to expand...

That'd be a good shout actually. And get some more bikes on!!


----------



## CMAC (Mar 26, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			They were mentioning that Guy Martin fella to be the next host on the radio last night. 
Don't forget, people have VERY short memories 

Click to expand...

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2015)

CMAC said:



			welcome to the forum!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.badum-tish.com/


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

CMAC said:



			lets not judge my post and assume I meant *ALL*

Click to expand...

Then it would have been quite easy to ensure that was clear when your post quite clearly says - *speaks volumes about the fans it attracts* - unless you meant something different by that statement.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			They were mentioning that Guy Martin fella to be the next host on the radio last night. 
Don't forget, people have VERY short memories 

Click to expand...

Will go on record and say right now that whoever is brought in to replace the three presenters the programme will just die away and May , Hammond and Clarkson will bring out a rival programme which will attract the core Top Gear viewers IMO


----------



## richy (Mar 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will go on record and say right now that whoever is brought in to replace the three presenters the programme will just die away and May , Hammond and Clarkson will bring out a rival programme which will attract the core Top Gear viewers IMO
		
Click to expand...

He loves making bold predictions that he NEVER gets wrong :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			That'd be a good shout actually. And get some more bikes on!!
		
Click to expand...

5th Gear do that :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

richy said:



			He loves making bold predictions that he NEVER gets wrong :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yes it's a bold prediction 

When did I ever say I'm never wrong ? 

But what you could do is stick to the subject instead of cheao trolling digs


----------



## CMAC (Mar 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then it would have been quite easy to ensure that was clear when your post quite clearly says - *speaks volumes about the fans it attracts* - unless you meant something different by that statement.
		
Click to expand...

are you scolding me?


----------



## freddielong (Mar 26, 2015)

No

Everyone has done stupid things but if you employ a gorilla can you really sack it because it starts acting like a gorilla, especially at the expense of the whole country. And I say that meaning if you remove the most profitable programme from the BBC the licence fee will have to go up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

CMAC said:



			are you scolding me?
		
Click to expand...

Scolding ?

No not at all just appears that fans of Top Gear are being lumped together when making judgements after a minority of idiots act stupid on social media


----------



## richy (Mar 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes it's a bold prediction 

When did I ever say I'm never wrong ? 

But what you could do is stick to the subject instead of cheao trolling digs
		
Click to expand...

You honestly crack me up :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

richy said:



			You honestly crack me up :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Excellent news - anything else to troll ? Or should I say add ?


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 26, 2015)

Just be viewing the list of potential replacements...

Adrian flippin' Chiles... Give me strength...

Mind you sooner him than John Bishop any day of the week...


----------



## richy (Mar 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent news - anything else to troll ? Or should I say add ?
		
Click to expand...

How am I trolling?

You're so precious at times, it's untrue


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 26, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Just be viewing the list of potential replacements...

Adrian flippin' Chiles... Give me strength...

Mind you sooner him than John Bishop any day of the week...
		
Click to expand...

Adrian Chiles is truly awful,surely he's not in contention. 

I can't see them trusting a scouser with all those expensive cars either.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2015)

When they remake it and its on Sky you will all be complaining you can't watch it:rofl:


----------



## CMAC (Mar 26, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



*Just be viewing the list of potential replacements...*

Adrian flippin' Chiles... Give me strength...

Mind you sooner him than John Bishop any day of the week...
		
Click to expand...

who's list is this? a tabloid 'what if' list or anything official?



see.......they are nearly forgotten already. Tomorrows chip poke


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

richy said:



			How am I trolling?

You're so precious at times, it's untrue
		
Click to expand...

Because you fit the description pretty well 

Posting off topic inflammatory posts within the thread looking for a reaction - your post was a dig at me with no relevance to the subject - trolling - congrats


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Just be viewing the list of potential replacements...

Adrian flippin' Chiles... Give me strength...

Mind you sooner him than John Bishop any day of the week...
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Adrian Chiles :rofl:

Where is this list


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 26, 2015)

CMAC said:



			who's list is this? a tabloid 'what if' list or anything official?
		
Click to expand...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-32064440


----------



## One Planer (Mar 26, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-32064440

Click to expand...

Pick any 3 off that list and it wouldn't have the zing that the current/former 3 had.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 26, 2015)

Gareth said:



			Pick any 3 off that list and it wouldn't have the zing that the current/former 3 had.
		
Click to expand...


Yep....

Picking replacements for the road trips wouldn't be too difficult...

'Live' studio shows... A bit harder...

Actual 'live' live shows a lot bit harder...


----------



## richy (Mar 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because you fit the description pretty well 

Posting off topic inflammatory posts within the thread looking for a reaction - your post was a dig at me with no relevance to the subject - trolling - congrats
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't off topic. 

You made it quite clear whatever the BBC do regarding top gear will fail. I bet people who make the decision know a hell of a lot more than you about broadcasting, what keeps the ratings up and everything else regarding TV. 

I know you like to be a expert on all subject matters but you don't know everything

That last sentence wasn't a dig so put you pitchfork down as I wasn't trolling (as per usual)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

richy said:



			It wasn't off topic. 

You made it quite clear whatever the BBC do regarding top gear will fail. I bet people who make the decision know a hell of a lot more than you about broadcasting, what keeps the ratings up and everything else regarding TV. 

I know you like to be a expert on all subject matters but you don't know everything

That last sentence wasn't a dig so put you pitchfork down as I wasn't trolling (as per usual)
		
Click to expand...

I gave my opinion hence the phrase IMO at the end of the paragraph 

And yet you keep making digs at me as you did in the other post - as they say "if it walks like a duck , acts like a duck - it's a duck"

Oh PS - I work for a broadcasting company :thup:

Have a nice day.


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I gave my opinion hence the phrase IMO at the end of the paragraph 

And yet you keep making digs at me as you did in the other post - as they say "if it walks like a duck , acts like a duck - it's a duck"

Oh PS - I work for a broadcasting company :thup:

Have a nice day.
		
Click to expand...


I work for a investment company.. doesnt mean I know what to do with your money


----------



## CMAC (Mar 26, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-32064440

Click to expand...

ahh its a 'maybe' list.

Chris Evans is the only man for the job, he would revamp, and I would bet my salary, would inject new life into it.

Theres no-one else on that list could tie his shoes.

As the BBC have confirmed the show will be back in 2016 theres time to convince the petrol head with one of the most pretigious car collections in the country.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

I believe that Chris Evans is a close friend of all three and imo wouldn't touch the show as he has already stated.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 26, 2015)

CMAC said:



			ahh its a 'maybe' list.

Chris Evans is the only man for the job, he would revamp, and I would bet my salary, would inject new life into it.

Theres no-one else on that list could tie his shoes.

As the BBC have confirmed the show will be back in 2016 theres time to convince the petrol head with one of the most pretigious car collections in the country.
		
Click to expand...

They'll all be 'maybe' lists for a while yet...

Can't see the great and good queuing up to have the michael extracted from them by Chris Evans in the manner they did for Jezza...


----------



## CMAC (Mar 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe that Chris Evans is a close friend of all three and imo wouldn't touch the show as he has already stated.
		
Click to expand...

yeah Phil we know that, it's been said a zillion times, but he said that before Clarkson was dropped. Its a year away before the show is back.

Anyway.
Chris Evans is also an innovator, so doing a janitor job on someone elses show isnt his style but something totally different? maybe.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

CMAC said:



			yeah Phil we know that, it's been said a zillion times, but he said that before Clarkson was dropped. Its a year away before the show is back.

Anyway.
Chris Evans is also an innovator, so doing a janitor job on someone elses show isnt his style but something totally different? maybe.
		
Click to expand...

Well it appears that he has confirmed it since Clarksons contract is not getting renewed

http://www.express.co.uk/news/showbiz/566487/Chris-Evans-denies-Jeremy-Clarkson-Top-Gear-rumours

http://m.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s265/t...e-the-next-top-gear-host.html#~p83uehzFxpSmNM


----------



## M1ke (Mar 26, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			I work for a investment company.. doesnt mean I know what to do with your money
		
Click to expand...

LOL!


----------



## richy (Mar 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well it appears that he has confirmed it since Clarksons contract is not getting renewed

http://www.express.co.uk/news/showbiz/566487/Chris-Evans-denies-Jeremy-Clarkson-Top-Gear-rumours

http://m.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s265/t...e-the-next-top-gear-host.html#~p83uehzFxpSmNM

Click to expand...

He could always change his mind


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

richy said:



			He could always change his mind
		
Click to expand...

He could but would be extremely surprising with the relationship he has with the three guys


----------



## CMAC (Mar 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He could but would be extremely surprising with the relationship he has with the three guys
		
Click to expand...

/permission to cross examine?



but it's possible he could do a revamped show as per my post about his innovator style, it's possible Phil isn't it?





:mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

CMAC said:



			/permission to cross examine?



but it's possible he could do a revamped show as per my post about his innovator style, it's possible Phil isn't it?





:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean shows that he used to do anyway with TGI that he stopped doing and before he moved to Radio 2

He has said 100% he won't replace Clarkson at Top Gear - BBC are carrying on doing Top Gear - both facts 

So why would he do a revamped show ?!


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 26, 2015)

Please not Chris Evans, he's okay on Radio, but when he does the One Show sometimes on a Friday (My other half enjoys it, I tolerate it while reading the latest GM Magazine) he is so wooden, blatantly staring down the camera to read the auto cue.

I can't think of anyone appropriate to replace Clarkson, but then why would you want to the show is now fundamentally different so why not start from scratch, with a new cast.


----------



## richy (Mar 26, 2015)

https://twitter.com/kevinbridges86/status/580856535624077312

Perfect


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 26, 2015)

richy said:



https://twitter.com/kevinbridges86/status/580856535624077312

Perfect
		
Click to expand...

Not to forget

https://twitter.com/kevinbridges86/status/580857140639854592


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 26, 2015)

richy said:



https://twitter.com/kevinbridges86/status/580856535624077312

Perfect
		
Click to expand...

Hell no, worse than Evans


----------



## CMAC (Mar 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you mean shows that he used to do anyway with TGI that he stopped doing and before he moved to Radio 2

He has said 100% he won't replace Clarkson at Top Gear - BBC are carrying on doing Top Gear - both facts 

So why would he do a revamped show ?!
		
Click to expand...

/permission to treat the witness as hostile m'lud? 



So is it possible?



:mmm:


----------



## CMAC (Mar 26, 2015)

Khamelion said:



*Please not Chris Evans, he's okay on Radio, but when he does the One Show* sometimes on a Friday (My other half enjoys it, I tolerate it while reading the latest GM Magazine) he is so wooden, blatantly staring down the camera to read the auto cue.

I can't think of anyone appropriate to replace Clarkson, but then why would you want to the show is now fundamentally different so why not start from scratch, with a new cast.
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming you dont know of his previous groundbreaking shows?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

CMAC said:



			/permission to treat the witness as hostile m'lud? 



So is it possible?



:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Possible - anything in the world is possible 

But Evans it appears is saying it's not possible - so I'm going to use the facts being shown and say it's not probable that it will happen. 

Nothing beats factual evidence :thup:


----------



## CMAC (Mar 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Possible - anything in the world is possible *

But Evans it appears is saying it's not possible - so I'm going to use the facts being shown and say it's not probable that it will happen. 

Nothing beats factual evidence :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

CMAC said:



			I'm assuming you dont know of his previous groundbreaking shows?
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean TGIF, Big Breakfast and Toothbrush which were all back in the 90's

Very much chalk and cheese - ground breaking might be stretching it a touch


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 26, 2015)

CMAC said:



			I'm assuming you dont know of his previous groundbreaking shows?
		
Click to expand...

Yes TFI Friday and Don't forget your toothbrush both worked as he was the host, running riot and while they may have some kind of scant script it was pretty much of the cuff. However with the one show, he's plonked in front of a camera and he's reading from an auto cue, I do not see how him being the host of Top Gear would differ. He still be staring down the camera more wooden than Pinocchio before Giuseppe got his wish.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you mean TGIF, Big Breakfast and Toothbrush which were all back in the 90's

Very much chalk and cheese - ground breaking might be stretching it a touch
		
Click to expand...

The Big Breakfast wasn't an Evans programme, that honour lies with Channel 4, Evans was the host. To be fair though TBB is what made him famous.


----------



## richy (Mar 26, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Hell no, worse than Evans
		
Click to expand...

Who would you like then?


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 26, 2015)

richy said:



			Who would you like then?
		
Click to expand...




Khamelion said:



			I can't think of anyone appropriate to replace Clarkson, but then why would you want to the show is now fundamentally different so why not start from scratch, with a new cast.
		
Click to expand...

I do not know


----------



## richy (Mar 26, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I do not know
		
Click to expand...

As I thought


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 26, 2015)

This thread is presently more entertaining than Top Gear.

IMO of course.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 26, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			This thread is presently more entertaining than Top Gear.

IMO of course.
		
Click to expand...

Wonder who will have the last word?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			The Big Breakfast wasn't an Evans programme, that honour lies with Channel 4, Evans was the host. To be fair though TBB is what made him famous.
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed it - some very good comedy gold moments throughout the programme

Zig and Zag were so childish but worked really well

We used to watch it on the early guard shift in the guardroom - enjoyable stuff

TGIF was very good also - so very good stuff happened on that show


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 26, 2015)

richy said:



			As I thought
		
Click to expand...

Stop the press, Richy has had a thought!!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really enjoyed it - some very good comedy gold moments throughout the programme

Zig and Zag were so childish but worked really well

We used to watch it on the early guard shift in the guardroom - enjoyable stuff

TGIF was very good also - so very good stuff happened on that show
		
Click to expand...

It's TFI Friday :thup:
Suppose to be doing a one off show for its anniversary


----------



## richy (Mar 26, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Stop the press, Richy has had a thought!!!
		
Click to expand...

Witty and good looking. You're the whole package


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 26, 2015)

What a shame he wont be hosting TG any more, I guess thats the end of the program.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2015)

Some juvenile upper class twit on Question Time asking how the BBC could possibly sack him in view of the petition?

What part of assault, bullying in the workplace and an employer's duty of care does he not understand?


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 26, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			What a shame he wont be hosting TG any more, I guess thats the end of the program.
		
Click to expand...

Not according to the top bloke at the beeb. He said, when interviewed, they were looking for a way to get the remaining episodes of the series aired and are also looking at how TG will work in 2016.

So in one respect the current format is dead but a new one will likely be spawned.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 27, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Some juvenile upper class twit on Question Time asking how the BBC could possibly sack him in view of the petition?

What part of assault, bullying in the workplace and an employer's duty of care does he not understand?
		
Click to expand...

I shouted 'oh shut up!' at telly


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 27, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Some juvenile upper class twit on Question Time asking how the BBC could possibly sack him in view of the petition?

What part of assault, bullying in the workplace and an employer's duty of care does he not understand?
		
Click to expand...

Arrogant little sod...seemed like a plant, he was not wearing a cloth cap and no sign of a whippet.


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 27, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Not according to the top bloke at the beeb. He said, when interviewed, they were looking for a way to get the remaining episodes of the series aired and are also looking at how TG will work in 2016.

So in one respect the current format is dead but a new one will likely be spawned.
		
Click to expand...

i'll give the new program a go, but not sure it iwll ever be as good.


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really enjoyed it - some very good comedy gold moments throughout the programme

Zig and Zag were so childish but worked really well

We used to watch it on the early guard shift in the guardroom - enjoyable stuff

TGIF was very good also - so very good stuff happened on that show
		
Click to expand...

And don't forget Jenny McCarthy :thup:


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 27, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Some juvenile upper class twit on Question Time asking how the BBC could possibly sack him in view of the petition?

What part of assault, bullying in the workplace and an employer's duty of care does he not understand?
		
Click to expand...




SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I shouted 'oh shut up!' at telly
		
Click to expand...





Doon frae Troon said:



			Arrogant little sod...seemed like a plant, he was not wearing a cloth cap and no sign of a whippet.
		
Click to expand...


Allowed the lady from Wales to introduce Savile into the debate... Obviously doesn't know the difference between a serial 'fool' and a serial paedophile...


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 27, 2015)

Chris Evens was best on Radio London many many moons ago. He started with a Saturday morning show which was so popular he got a Sunday morning slot too. Bad idea as after the Saturday show he and people in the studio would de camp to the pub and stay there. On the Sunday they would have "hangover corner" and all sorts of random people that had joined them on the Saturday in the pub would be there. It was utterly brilliant !!!!!!!! One of the best things he did was get kids to call in. Sometimes this was hard work but sometimes it was just awesome as some of them sounded mentally years older than what they actually were. The classic was when a young girl called all boys "facists" !!!!! It brought the house down and Chis got her back on the following week as she was so good. 

TG.....utterly rubbish. Give Clarkson a show on his own. He only keeps the other two on so that they can give the habitual moaners something other than him to moan at.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 27, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Allowed the lady from Wales to introduce Savile into the debate... Obviously doesn't know the difference between a serial 'fool' and a serial paedophile...
		
Click to expand...

I think you missed the point she was trying to make, that it is wrong to put the stars on such a pedestal that they are above the rules and scrutiny that would apply to regular employees. She wasn't equating their offences in any way.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 28, 2015)

A post above asked about replacements for Clarkson, well after watching Saturday Kitchen this morning, you could have Jodie Kidd, James Martin and Rowan Atkinson also sprung to mind. Could just see Mr Bean test driving the latest Aston Martin.


----------



## richart (Mar 28, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			A post above asked about replacements for Clarkson, well after watching Saturday Kitchen this morning, you could have Jodie Kidd, James Martin and Rowan Atkinson also sprung to mind. Could just see Mr Bean test driving the latest Aston Martin.
		
Click to expand...

Jodie Kidd is on another car show with Quentin Wilson. I watched it once and that was enough.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 28, 2015)

richart said:



			Jodie Kidd is on another car show with Quentin Wilson. I watched it once and that was enough.
		
Click to expand...

That's the one about classic cars isn't it. I don't mind watching Jodie Kidd but Quentin Wilson should never be anywhere near a car show again


----------



## richart (Mar 28, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That's the one about classic cars isn't it. I don't mind watching Jodie Kidd but Quentin Wilson should never be anywhere near a car show again
		
Click to expand...

 That was the one. Quentin Wilson comes over as a seedy uncle when with Jodie Kidd.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 28, 2015)

richart said:



			That was the one. Quentin Wilson comes over as a seedy uncle
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 28, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fixed that
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, even his car warranty advert is enough to make me feel quite nauseous.


----------



## stevelev (Mar 28, 2015)

I think its about time this thread was removed, just like Clarkson. Old news and who cares now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 28, 2015)

Surely the thread will naturally die of its own accord - why the need to remove ? 
If no one cares then no one will post and it will disappear


----------



## stevelev (Mar 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely the thread will naturally die of its own accord - why the need to remove ? 
If no one cares then no one will post and it will disappear
		
Click to expand...

Lets not keep it going lmao :rofl:


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 28, 2015)

My vote would be for Ray Winstone.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 28, 2015)

Jodie Kidd, suzzie Perry, and the lady who does the Nurburgring. Make it an all girls thing. I'd watch.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 14705

Click to expand...

In your dreams


----------



## c1973 (Mar 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 14705

Click to expand...


Top Speed?  

Sorry Phil, it's already been done.........











.........by me and my mates in the 90s.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 29, 2015)

Death threats to BBC chief now........anyone surprised?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 29, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Death threats to BBC chief now........*anyone surprised?*

Click to expand...

That there are idiots in the world - not at all.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 29, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			Jodie Kidd, suzzie Perry, and the lady who does the Nurburgring. Make it an all girls thing. I'd watch.
		
Click to expand...

That'll be Sabine Schmitz. She's been on Top Gear several times , very very good driver
Remember her taking a truck round the Nurbergring, awesome


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 29, 2015)

The Jeremy Clarkson saga just won't stop rumbling on and on as it turns out he WILL have to return to the BBC.

His contract will not be renewed but because Clarkson has a separate contract with BBC Worldwide, a much more lucrative one, he will have to appear at live shows in Sydney next month.

If he doesn't, 40,000 angry Aussies could all demand their money back from the BBC meaning the broadcaster going through a lawsuit they could probably do without.

The tour also takes in shows in South Africa, Belfast, Sheffield and London, and has sold 200,000 tickets. It will make the BBC Â£11 million but may have to be renamed to "MPH Live" or "Clarkson, May and Hammond Live."

    Talks are going on to try and ensure this event goes ahead. The main priority is the thousands of people who have bought tickets. The feeling in Sydney is that the three presenters want to do it, thousands of fans want to see it, so just get it on. BBC source

The fall-out from the whole affair has taken a very sinister turn since the announcement Clarkson would be leaving Top Gear.

BBC director-general Tony Hall has received death threats while Oisin Tymon, the producer Clarkson had the 'fracas' with, has been on the end of a tirade of abuse on social media.

With any luck that kind of behaviour will stop, the live shows will be done properly, Clarkson can carry on his career with a new broadcaster and we can all move on from this sorry affair.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Jeremy Clarkson saga just won't stop rumbling on and on as it turns out he WILL have to return to the BBC.

His contract will not be renewed but because Clarkson has a separate contract with BBC Worldwide, a much more lucrative one, he will have to appear at live shows in Sydney next month.

If he doesn't, 40,000 angry Aussies could all demand their money back from the BBC meaning the broadcaster going through a lawsuit they could probably do without.

The tour also takes in shows in South Africa, Belfast, Sheffield and London, and has sold 200,000 tickets. It will make the BBC Â£11 million but may have to be renamed to "MPH Live" or "Clarkson, May and Hammond Live."

    Talks are going on to try and ensure this event goes ahead. The main priority is the thousands of people who have bought tickets. The feeling in Sydney is that the three presenters want to do it, thousands of fans want to see it, so just get it on. BBC source

The fall-out from the whole affair has taken a very sinister turn since the announcement Clarkson would be leaving Top Gear.

BBC director-general Tony Hall has received death threats while Oisin Tymon, the producer Clarkson had the 'fracas' with, has been on the end of a tirade of abuse on social media.

With any luck that kind of behaviour will stop, the live shows will be done properly, Clarkson can carry on his career with a new broadcaster and we can all move on from this sorry affair.
		
Click to expand...

And hopefully Clarkson has learnt his lesson & won't be assaulting any more work colleagues :thup:


----------

